# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نقشه راه یک دانش آموز سال پایه برای شروع کنکور 402 یا 403 یا ...

## mahdi_artur

این متن رو برای یک دهمی نوشتم، اینجا هم قرار دادم برای نشر بیشتر. 
دقت کنید عزیزان "یک دهمی/یا یازدهمی" نه فارغ التحصیل، نه دانشجویان و .... 

سوال:
سلام دوستان من چند ماه هست که خودمو مشغول منابع کردم و کلا درس نخوندم و میدونم کار اشتباهی کردم بنظرتون منابع من خوبه
ریاضی خیلی سبز+نشر الگو
فیزیک آموزش شگفت انگیز+نشر الگو
زیست‌شناسی خیلی سبز
شیمی مبتکران
کدوم رو توصیه و کدوم رو توصیه نمی کنید ممنون

پاسخ:
ترکیب خوبی چیدی ولی *نحوه* استفاده از این ترکیب و *برنامه* ای که برای خوندن این کتاب ها داری خیلی مهم تر از تایم زیادی هست که برای پیدا کردن این ها تلف کردی.
توصیه می کنم با توجه به این که سال دهم هستی، 
نه از تابستون بلکه از همین ساعت که حرف های بی ارزش من (در صورت عمل کردن شاید ارزش پیدا کردند) رو میخونی *شروع* کن.
ابتدا به ساکن، بجای هول زدن های الکی و تند تند جمع کردن و ماست مال کردن یا آزمون رفتن و خراب کردن این یک و نیم سال پایه که تا تابستان کنکورت (سال آینده) فرصت داری با برنامه آشغال یک آزمون مثل کانون جلو رفتن و ..... سعی کن یک یا دو درس از ریاضی و فیزیک (هر دو باشند که چه بهتر) از یک دبیر خوب و مطمئن به صورت کنکوری آموزش ببینی و تست زنی از کتاب خیلی سبز جامع (ریاضی) و نشر الگو (فیزیک) انجام بدی.

*پیشنهاد من برای ریاضی:
*تماشای سالیانه ملاکپور یا عباسپور (جامع کنکور) ،
اگر به هر در دلیلی تا اینجای کار حتی نمیتونی یه معادله درجه دو ساده رو حل کنی و دهمت به کل تعطیل هست بهتره فیلم های کلاس سالیانه ریاضی دهم و یازدهم رفعتی (تاملند) که طولانی هم هست رو تماشا کنی که البته پیشنهاد من نیست. وقت زیادی ازت میگیره پس اگر انتخابش کردی مطمئن باش حتی الان که دهمی شاید نتونی تست آنچنانی کار کنی در کنار مشاهده کلاس این دبیر، لذا فرصت ایجاد تسلط و تثبیت مطالب رو از دست میدی. 

*پیشنهادم برای فیزیک:
*تماشای کلاس سالیانه ذهبی یا یخیوی (کلاس های پایه)
اگر به هر دلیلی احساس کردی نیاز به پیشخوانی قبل از کلاس داری، میتونی قبل از کلاس های این اساتید یک نگاه کلی به درسنامه فیزیک شگفت انگیز داشته باشی. ولی این اطمینان رو بهت میدم که بحث آموزشت با مشاهده کلاس تقریبا اوکی میشه و بعد از مشاهده کلاس باید فورا شروع کنی به تست زنی از روی کتاب نشر الگو (دهم و یازدهم)

*از همین الان (نه تابستان، نه بعد از عید، نه شنبه هفته آینده، نه فردا)
*از همین الان شروع میکنی به مشاهده کلاس های ریاضی جامع و فیزیک پایه یکی (فقط یکی) از اساتیدی که بالاتر پیشنهاد شد.
هفته ای یک جلسه از کلاس شون رو میبینی، (دقیق مشخص میکنی چه روز هایی کلاس مشاهده کنی)
کلاس که تمام شد، از شش روز باقی مانده در هفته، تایم مشخصی میدی به حل تست از مباحث تدریس شده دبیر در همان هفته. (روزانه باید حداقل 20 تست از ریاضی و 20 تست از فیزیک حل کنی و این کار هر روز ادامه پیدا کنه، نه این که یک روز 40 تست بزنی و 3 روز صفر تست، پیوستگی باعث قوی شدنت در این دو درس میشه، در این صورت در هفته حداقل 120 تست از ریاضی و 120 تست از فیزیک بررسی کردی، این تست ها به صورت آموزشی باشند، یعنی تایم به هیچ عنوان نمیگیری و روی هر سوال به خوبی فکر می کنی، اگر تعداد تست های اون مباحث زیاد بود باید زوج/فرد تست بزنی تا به کلاس دبیر برسی)
اگر فرض کنیم دبیر برای فیزیک پایه 40 جلسه تدریس داشته، شما 40 هفته بروی فیزیک دهم و یازدهم کار خواهی کرد. یعنی 280 روز یا 9 ماه. از الان تا 9 ماه آینده یعنی تا آذر سال آینده فیزیک پایه و کل ریاضی کنکور (ریاضی شاید یکی دو ماه بیشتر طول بکشه) رو با یک دبیر خوب تمام کردی و در کنارش 8640 تست از این دو درس کار کردی. اونم فقط با روزی 20 تست زدن و تحلیل کردن!
این پروسه تمام که شد. از نیم سال دوم یازدهمت شروع میکنی به مشاهده کلاس فیزیک دوازدهم سالیانه یحیوی یا ذهبی و تا تابستون سال کنکورت تقریبا میتونی فصل حرکت و دینامیک از فیزیک دوازدهم رو هم تماما آموزش ببینی و تست زنی انجام بدی و تثبیت کنی. و تنها فصل نوسان و اتمی و هسته ای (2 فصل) از کل فیزیک کنکورت باقی میمونه که اون ها رو هم در تابستان سال کنکورت کلکش رو میکنی و کل فیزیک رو عالی تمام میکنی. / در کنار فیزیکت، به محض اتمام کلاس ریاضی، میری سراغ دو کتاب فصل آزمون و موج آزمون ریاضی و هفته ای 3 آزمون از خودت میگیری (با زمان) و تحلیل میکنی و تا تابستون سال کنکورت این درس هم مشتی بسته شده با یک حجم عظیمی تست. و تابستان به این روند آزمون دادن و تحلیل و رفع اشکال ادامه میدی و اگر احیانا تست کم آوردی حالا به سراغ کتاب ریاضی تکمیلی خیلی سبز میری. 

این پروسه ای که گفتم رو طی کن تا خودت ببینی وقتی تابستان دو سال آینده کنکوری شدی چقدر در خواندن زیست شناسی و شیمی که دو درس اصلی کنکور تجربی هست فرصت اضافه داری و این رو بدون که بچه ها عموما بخاطر ریاضی و فیزیکی که سال های پایه بهش بها ندادن حسابی وا میدن سال کنکور و معمولا از کمبود تایم و پایه ضعیف نالان هستند که بهت قول میدم بخاطر زیست و شیمی *نیست*. به دلیل کمبود زمانی ناشی از صرف تایم زیادی هست که بدلیل پایه ضعیف در دو درس ریاضی و فیزیک باید صرف کنند تا این دو درس رو نجات بدن در صورتیکه درس شیمی و زیست در سال کنکور باید عمده تایم مطالعه هفتگی یک کنکوری رو تشکیل بده.

*برای درس زیست
*اگر از الان میخوای کاری برای کنکورت انجام بدی من بهت میگم چیکار کنی، 
برو بشین متن کتابت رو جر بده، (هیچ تکرار میکنم هیچ تستی در سال پایه نیاز نیست بزنی)
فقط متن کتاب، متن کتاب، متن کتاب
برای زیست یه جزوه خوب مثل جزوه ای که این پایین برات گذاشتم رو پرینت کن و حداقل سه دور مطالعه اش کن:
تست نزن، باشه؟ (خواهش کردم)
فقط الان که دهمی جزوه + متن کتاب درسی از زیست دهم 3 دور مطالعه کن 
سال آینده که یازدهمی جزوه + متن کتاب درسی از زیست یازدهم 3 دور مطالعه کن و اگر رسیدی جزوه زیست دهم رو دوباره یک دور حداقل مرور کن.
تست زنی برای زیست رو موکول کن به تابستان سال کنکورت، نگران نباش، بهت قول میدم اگر پروسه ای که برای ریاضی و فیزیک گفتم رو قشنگ اجرا کنی در سال کنکورت بتونی 4 جلد کتاب مختلف برای زیست تست بزنی و 3 مدل آزمون بزنی و تحلیل کنی و وقت اضاف بیاری ولی الان تست نزن، فقط متن کتاب و جزوه رو 3 دور مطالعه کن. فقط متن کتاب و جزوه. فقط متن کتاب و جزوه
جزوه زیست دهم =
https://www.uplooder.net/files/1ffca...88/10.pdf.html
جزوه زیست یازدهم =
https://www.uplooder.net/files/ec78a...34/11.pdf.html

*برای شیمی،
*میشینی درسنامه مبتکران رو جر و واجر میدی، درسنامه میخونی و فقط تست های vit و کنکورش رو حل میکنی. بقیه تالیفی ها نیازی نیست. چی شد؟ ایستگاه های درس مبتکران و بعدش تست های vit و علامت دارش. الان که دهمی، شیمی دهم و سال آینده شیمی یازدهم مبتکران رو جمع میکنی کامل. همین کافیه. از تابستون سال کنکورت شروع میکنی به زدن تست های غیر VIT مبتکران از شیمی پایه (اونایی که باقی مونده بود) و احیانا علامت دار های قبلی خودت (تست هایی که غلط میزنی رو حتما از همین الان علامت دار کن تا بعدا بتونی با زدنشون مطالب رو مرور و تثبیت کنی) و شیمی دوازدهم فصل اول رو استارت میزنی و کل تابستون یه اسید و باز از دوازدهم (فصل 1 شیمی 12) میخونی و از مبتکران تست میزنی و کل پایه رو مرور میکنی. 

از مهر سال کنکور میری قلم چی و مطابق برنامه اش یه زیست دوازدهم مطالعه میکنی به همراه شیمی دوازدهم و باقی درس ها رو فقط برای مرور تست زمان دار کار میکنی و آزمون میزنی و جر میدی هر آزمونی که خواستی رو.

و تمام !

----------


## MrSaber

ممنون فوق العاده بود 
ببخشید پایه فیزیکم ضعیفه بخشی مربوط به مفاهیم بخشی هم مربوط به محاسباتش
برای مفاهیم کدوم مباحث پیش نیاز رو بخونم تا فیزیک رو بفهمم؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ممنون فوق العاده بود ������
> ببخشید پایه فیزیکم ضعیفه بخشی مربوط به مفاهیم بخشی هم مربوط به محاسباتش
> برای مفاهیم کدوم مباحث پیش نیاز رو بخونم تا فیزیک رو بفهمم؟


سلام
روند فیزیک در کنکور های چند سال اخیر به صورتی بوده که طراح سوالاتی که شاید از لحاظ بُعد فیزیکی ماجرا خیلی ساده محسوب میشدند و نکته خاصی نداشتند رو با افزایش حجم محاسبات (یعنی بحث ریاضی ماجرا) تبدیل به سوالاتی کرده که از نظر خیلی از دانش آموزان سوالات متوسط و سختی محسوب میشن.
از این نظر شما باید حتما قبل از این که هر مبحثی رو مطالعه کنید یکسری پیش نیاز های ریاضیاتی مربوط به حل مسائل اون مبحث رو اوکی کرده باشید، به جهت نمونه افرادی که بحث الکتریسیته ساکن رو مطالعه کردن، حتما میدونند در حل مسائل برایندگیری نیرو و میدان برای شکل هایی که بار ها در یک راستا قرار ندارند (مثلث و ...) بیشتر از این که شما نیاز به دانستن فرمول نیرو و میدان باشید به این نیاز دارید که یکسری پیش نیاز از مثلثات و هندسه بدونید تا به جواب برسید. و اگر بحث ریاضی اوکی نباشه شما صرفا با یک مشت فرمول بی ارزش و تکنیک های مزخرف حفظی نمی تونید تست فیزیک حل کنید.

* پس لطفا ابتدا به ساکن
بشین این مباحثی که میگم رو در حدی که بتونی استفاده شون کنی (در مسائل) اوکی کن=
1- معادلات (درجه دوم، کسری و رادیکالی) و نامعادلات (درجه اول و دوم و هموگرافیک) و تعیین علامت
2- رسم نمودار (تابع خطی، درجه دوم و روش کلی انتقال)
3- هندسه تحلیلی (فاصله دو نقطه در صفحه، نقطه وسط پاره خط، مساحت ها، مفهوم شیب خط، محل تلاقی میانه های مثلث، معادله خط، فاصله نقطه از خط، فاصله دو خط موازی، تجزیه بردار ها)
4- مشتق (تعریف مشتق، قواعد مشتق گیری توابع ساده)
5- مثلثات (در حد شناخت کلی دایره مثلثاتی و زوایای معروف)
6- لگاریتم (تعریف لگاریتم، جمع و تفریق و باقی فرمول های مهمش)
7- قضیه مقدار میانی در انتگرال (از کتاب های نظام جدید حذف شده ولی در حل سوالات حرکت شناسی و یک دسته از سوالات فصل جریان که نمودار میدن از ملزومات محسوب میشه و بهتره از اینترنت مطالعه داشته باشی)
8- فصل 1 فیزیک دهم (شامل اندازه گیری، پیشوند های SI، نماد گذاری علمی، تبدیل یکاها)
اینا رو بلد نباشی و ورود کنی به فیزیک دیگه چیزی از مطلبی که داری میخونی قابل استفاده نیست و مطلقا مجبور میشی بری سراغ حفظ کردن و فیزیک رو عین تاریخ جغرافی بخونی. در واقع علت این که دانش آموزی که اکثر مطالب فیزیک رو خوانده و حتی تسلط ایجاد کرده و هزاران تست از هر فصل حل کرده، سر جلسه کنکور فیزیک رو 20 درصد پاسخ میده دقیقا مشکل اساسی در این 8 بحث پایه ای و مقداری هم کندی در محاسبات هست.
و اما نکات مهم در مورد روش خوندن
- تستای کنکور تو این درس اولویت اول تستای آموزشی شما باشه. یعنی چی؟ یعنی وقتی درسنامه یه قسمت رو خوندی سریع نرو رگباری تست تالیفی حل کن، اول تستای کنکور همون بخش رو در میاری ، یکی یکی حل می کنی و تحلیل دقیق انجام میدی بعدا میای سراغ تستای تالیفی و اونارو زوج / فرد جواب میدی.
- ممکنه تو مرحله تست آموزشی حل یه سوالی رو بلد نباشی، باید حتما پاسخ رو دقیق بخونی و اون سوال رو همون موقع دوباره واسه خودت حلش کنی (نگی خب اینو که دیگه بلد شدم برم بعدی) اون سوال باید فرداش دوباره تکرار بشه و اگر تکرار نکنی هیچ فایده ای نداره.
- تو فیزیک میتونید یه صفحه a5 بردارید فقط فرمول ها تکرار میکنم فقط فرمول های اصلی همون فصل رو تو مرحله آموزش (یعنی مطالعه درسنامه) داخلش یادداشت کنید و هر روز قبل از شروع کردن مبحث بعدی وقتی میاید سراغ تکرار تست های روز قبلی اون برگه رو بردارید یه نگاه بندازید بهش. این کار چند بار که انجام شد دیگه مطمئن باشید اگر 9 ماه هم از مطالعه اون فصل بگذره بازم شما تسلط خوبی روی مطالب قدیمی دارید. (اینو قول میدم)
- اگه در آموزش مبحثی مشکل اساسی داشتی درسنامه کتاب شگفت انگیز شهریاری خیلی عالیه و راه میندازه کارت رو در غیر این صورت درسنامه کتاب خودت رو مطالعه کن. (این کتابی که گفتم PDFش داخل کانال های کتاب تلگرام هست پس نیازی به تهیه نداره و فقط درسنامه اش رو مطالعه میکنی در مواقع ضروری)
- یه اولویت بندی ساده واسه مطالعه فصل های مختلفش برای اونایی که فرصت زیادی ندارن که بدن به خوندن فیزیک یا یه درصد خاصی (مثلا 40-50) میخوان، 1) فشار 2) گرما 3) ساکن 4) مغناطیس و القا 5) نوسان و موج 6) اتمی و هسته ای. اینا مجموعا یه چیزی حدود 60-65 درصد فیزیک کنکور میشن. بعدش میتونید بیاید روی 1) حرکت 2) دینامیک 3) کار و انرژی 4) جاری کار کنید. من پیشنهادم اینه اگه زیاد اهل تست زدن نیستید دینامیک رو جایگزین نوسان و موج کنید و صرفا تست های کنکورش رو هم بزنید.
- دقت کنید سر جلسه کنکور فیزیک 37 دقیقه زمان داره ولی شما max دور اول باید 30 دقیقه به این درس بدین حالا یه عده کمتر از این میدن ولی خب روتینش همینقدره ، تو این 30 دقیقه باید بتونید یه چیزی بین 12 تا 18 سوال فیزیک رو جواب بدین. (یعنی هر سوال بین 120 تا 180 ثانیه یا 2 تا 3 دقیقه) پس باید حتما پروسه ((آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال)) رو جدی بگیرید و همیشه زمان بندی اولیه رعایت بشه وگرنه تمام اطلاعاتی که خوندین سر جلسه پودر میشه میره هوا.
- یه سبک مرور فیزیک حل سوالات تشریحیه. (مثلا سوالات تشریحی امتحانات یا سوالات آخر فصل شگفت انگیز و ...) به این روش که شما میاید فصل به فصل میخونید وقتی فصل 1 و 2 تموم شد میاید سوالات تشریحی فصل 1 رو زمان میدین و حل می کنید، وقتی فصل 3 تمام شد سوالات تشریحی فصل 2 رو حل می کنید اینم یه مرور خیلی خوب روی مفاهیم و فرمول های کلی هر فصل محسوب میشه. (البته بهترین مرور قبلا گفتم که تکرار سوالات علامت دارتونه)
- اگه دهم یا یازدهم هستید و میخواید فیزیک رو برای کنکور مطالعه کنید بهتره از کلاس های پایه یحیوی یا ذهبی یا حتی میرحسینی استفاده کنید، اما اگر به هر دلیل دوست ندارید ویدیو ببینید پیشنهادم این هست که بعد از مسلط شدن روی مباحث پیش نیاز ریاضی که بالاتر ذکر شد،
 بیاید و فیزیک رو به صورت زنجیروار مطالعه بفرمایید:
*الف) چرخه فیزیک حرارت=
*1-ویژگی های فیزیکی مواد یا همان فشار از فیزیک دهم (2 سوال کنکور)
2- دما و گرما از فیزیک دهم (2 سوال کنکور)
*ب) چرخه فیزیک موج=
*1- مغناطیس و القا از فیزیک یازدهم (2 سوال کنکور)
2- نوسان و موج از فیزیک دوازدهم (4 سوال کنکور)
3- اتمی و هسته ای از فیزیک دوازدهم (3 سوال کنکور)
*پ) چرخه فیزیک مکانیک=
*1- حرکت شناسی از فیزیک دوازدهم (4 سوال کنکور)
2- دینامیک از فیزیک دوازدهم (3 سوال کنکور)
3- کار و انرژی از فیزیک دهم (1 سوال کنکور)
سعی کنید تا تابستان سال کنکور حداقل دو زنجیره اول و دوم (یعنی فیزیک حرارت و موج) رو کامل مسلط بشید. زنجیره سوم در سال کنکور مطالعه و تثبیت بشه اشکالی نداره. در ضمن دو فصل الکتریسیته ساکن و مدار حتما نیاز به دبیر دارند و پیشنهاد من اینه که شما برای این دو فصل حتما از یک دبیر خوب مثل میرحسینی یا یحیوی یا .... استفاده بفرمایید حتی اگر کلا نیاز به کلاس نمی بینید.

----------


## Captain.K

ممنون عالی بود .
.‌من یازدهمم بنظرتون برای‌ عید پیش رو چکار کنم و تمرکزم رو انجام چه کار هایی باشه ؟

----------


## MrSaber

ممنون خیلی لطف کردی

----------


## یا حق 💚

لطفا یه راهکار به من بدید من دوازدهم و هیچی نخوندم به خاطر یه سری مشکلات و  چون ۱۴۰۲ معدل امتحانات نهایی مهم هس برا کنکور امسال فقط زیست و شیمی دارم میخونم و پایه ی شیمی ام خوبه و تو استو و درس های دوازدهم مشکلی ندارم ولی زیست و فقط از رو کتاب مطالعه میکنم همراه با تورق سریع آلا موقاری و بعد برای زیست. فقط تست های کنکور رو کار میکنم و بعد از خوندن زیست و شیمی تایم هم برای خوندن امتحانات نهایی گذاشتم (چون ۱۴۰۲ مهمه سعی کردم تمرکزم رو امتحانات خیلیییی باشه تا بتونم امتحانات رو ۲۰ بگیرم ) به نظرتون تابستون ۱۴۰۱ چی کار کنم ؟ با تو جه به اینکه زیست رو خوندم و شیمی رو پایه فیزیکم هم قوی هس و تستای کتاب میکرو رو تابستون سال یازدهمم زدم و راحت جواب میدم فقط فیزیک دوازدهم رو زیاد نخوندم ریاضی ام در حد مد خوبه و تستا رو هم در حد متوسط میتونم بزنم ، من با خودم گفتم حالا که زیست رو خوندم تابستون کتاب سه سطحی پایه و دوازدهم قلم رو کار کنم با مرور کنکور هایی که زدم و برای شیمی هم تست های کنکور و منبع قبلی ام رو بزنم (موج آزمون میزنم یعنی اول کنکور بعد موج)به نظرتون ایده خوبی هس؟ برا فیزیک دوازدهم و ریاضی چی پیشنهاد میکنید ؟ تو تابستون فیزیک پایه که قوی ام نخونم و برم سراغ دوازدهم ؟؟ کتاب تست ریاضی ام هم جامع میکرو طلایی هس به نظرتون خوبه ؟ واینکع من امسال اصلا نمیخام خودم و محدود به کتاب تست های زیست بکنم چون واقعا اول تست های کنکور و آزمایشی هس و نیازی به زدن کتاب کار نیس گمونم  ،و یه چیز دیگه این جزوه آیی که گذاشتید رو منم میتونم استفاده کنم تو امسال ؟ یا تو تابستون بخونم 
و یا شیوه ای که خودم میخونم خوبه ؟  ببخشید زیاد شد امیدوارم که پاسخمو بدید ممنون و به چیز دیگه به نظرتون کدوم آزمون شرکت کنم قلم یا ماز؟ (فک میکنم ۱۴۰۲ دیگه عمومی نباشه برا همین عمومی هارو نگفتم):

----------


## _Hamid_

> لطفا یه راهکار به من بدید من دوازدهم و هیچی نخوندم به خاطر یه سری مشکلات و  چون ۱۴۰۲ معدل امتحانات نهایی مهم هس برا کنکور امسال فقط زیست و شیمی دارم میخونم و پایه ی شیمی ام خوبه و تو استو و درس های دوازدهم مشکلی ندارم ولی زیست و فقط از رو کتاب مطالعه میکنم همراه با تورق سریع آلا موقاری و بعد برای زیست. فقط تست های کنکور رو کار میکنم و بعد از خوندن زیست و شیمی تایم هم برای خوندن امتحانات نهایی گذاشتم (چون ۱۴۰۲ مهمه سعی کردم تمرکزم رو امتحانات خیلیییی باشه تا بتونم امتحانات رو ۲۰ بگیرم ) به نظرتون تابستون ۱۴۰۱ چی کار کنم ؟ با تو جه به اینکه زیست رو خوندم و شیمی رو پایه فیزیکم هم قوی هس و تستای کتاب میکرو رو تابستون سال یازدهمم زدم و راحت جواب میدم فقط فیزیک دوازدهم رو زیاد نخوندم ریاضی ام در حد مد خوبه و تستا رو هم در حد متوسط میتونم بزنم ، من با خودم گفتم حالا که زیست رو خوندم تابستون کتاب سه سطحی پایه و دوازدهم قلم رو کار کنم با مرور کنکور هایی که زدم و برای شیمی هم تست های کنکور و منبع قبلی ام رو بزنم (موج آزمون میزنم یعنی اول کنکور بعد موج)به نظرتون ایده خوبی هس؟ برا فیزیک دوازدهم و ریاضی چی پیشنهاد میکنید ؟ تو تابستون فیزیک پایه که قوی ام نخونم و برم سراغ دوازدهم ؟؟ کتاب تست ریاضی ام هم جامع میکرو طلایی هس به نظرتون خوبه ؟ واینکع من امسال اصلا نمیخام خودم و محدود به کتاب تست های زیست بکنم چون واقعا اول تست های کنکور و آزمایشی هس و نیازی به زدن کتاب کار نیس گمونم  ،و یه چیز دیگه این جزوه آیی که گذاشتید رو منم میتونم استفاده کنم تو امسال ؟ یا تو تابستون بخونم 
> و یا شیوه ای که خودم میخونم خوبه ؟  ببخشید زیاد شد امیدوارم که پاسخمو بدید ممنون ������������و به چیز دیگه به نظرتون کدوم آزمون شرکت کنم قلم یا ماز؟ (فک میکنم ۱۴۰۲ دیگه عمومی نباشه برا همین عمومی هارو نگفتم):


تنظیم کردن برنامه درسی با فرض اجرای مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ معذرت میخوام احمقانه ترین کاره
همین الانش با امضای تعداد کمی از بچه ها ۲۷۰ تا نماینده با مصوبه مخالفت کردن چه برسه به بعد از برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۱! اینقدری مخالفت ها زیاد میشه که خود اعضای شورا هم کوتاه میان.
اصلا حتی اگه همه هم موافق مصوبه بودن چون زیرساختش وجود نداره مصوبه رو تا ۱۴۰۳ یا ۱۴۰۴ تأخیر میندازن
آموزش و پرورش معوقات مراقب ها و مصحح های امتحان نهایی رو از سال ۱۳۹۷ به بعد نداده! میدونی یعنی چی؟ یعنی اصلاً زیرساختش نیست
حالا اینا به کنار
پیشنهاد شخصی
دروس عمومی رو حتماً جزو ۲۰ درصد مطالعه ات قرار بده ، بخصوص تمام بخش های زبان انگلیسی ، دستور زبان و آرایه فارسی و قواعد عربی رو حتماً از حالا کار کن
درس های اختصاصی هم اولویت رو بذار رو ضعف هایی که از پایه دهم به بعد داشتی ، یعنی بررسی کن ببین نقاط ضعفت تو چه فصل ها و چه بخش هایی هستش اونا رو خوب کار کن که رسیدی تابستان آمادگی خیلی خوبی داشته باشی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ممنون عالی بود .
> .‌من یازدهمم بنظرتون برای‌ عید پیش رو چکار کنم و تمرکزم رو انجام چه کار هایی باشه ؟


قبلا چه کار هایی انجام دادین (منظورم سال دهم و امسال)

----------


## mahdi_artur

> لطفا یه راهکار به من بدید من دوازدهم و هیچی نخوندم به خاطر یه سری مشکلات و  چون ۱۴۰۲ معدل امتحانات نهایی مهم هس برا کنکور امسال فقط زیست و شیمی دارم میخونم و پایه ی شیمی ام خوبه و تو استو و درس های دوازدهم مشکلی ندارم ولی زیست و فقط از رو کتاب مطالعه میکنم همراه با تورق سریع آلا موقاری و بعد برای زیست. فقط تست های کنکور رو کار میکنم و بعد از خوندن زیست و شیمی تایم هم برای خوندن امتحانات نهایی گذاشتم (چون ۱۴۰۲ مهمه سعی کردم تمرکزم رو امتحانات خیلیییی باشه تا بتونم امتحانات رو ۲۰ بگیرم ) به نظرتون تابستون ۱۴۰۱ چی کار کنم ؟ با تو جه به اینکه زیست رو خوندم و شیمی رو پایه فیزیکم هم قوی هس و تستای کتاب میکرو رو تابستون سال یازدهمم زدم و راحت جواب میدم فقط فیزیک دوازدهم رو زیاد نخوندم ریاضی ام در حد مد خوبه و تستا رو هم در حد متوسط میتونم بزنم ، من با خودم گفتم حالا که زیست رو خوندم تابستون کتاب سه سطحی پایه و دوازدهم قلم رو کار کنم با مرور کنکور هایی که زدم و برای شیمی هم تست های کنکور و منبع قبلی ام رو بزنم (موج آزمون میزنم یعنی اول کنکور بعد موج)به نظرتون ایده خوبی هس؟ برا فیزیک دوازدهم و ریاضی چی پیشنهاد میکنید ؟ تو تابستون فیزیک پایه که قوی ام نخونم و برم سراغ دوازدهم ؟؟ کتاب تست ریاضی ام هم جامع میکرو طلایی هس به نظرتون خوبه ؟ واینکع من امسال اصلا نمیخام خودم و محدود به کتاب تست های زیست بکنم چون واقعا اول تست های کنکور و آزمایشی هس و نیازی به زدن کتاب کار نیس گمونم  ،و یه چیز دیگه این جزوه آیی که گذاشتید رو منم میتونم استفاده کنم تو امسال ؟ یا تو تابستون بخونم و یا شیوه ای که خودم میخونم خوبه ؟  ببخشید زیاد شد امیدوارم که پاسخمو بدید ممنون ������������و به چیز دیگه به نظرتون کدوم آزمون شرکت کنم قلم یا ماز؟ (فک میکنم ۱۴۰۲ دیگه عمومی نباشه برا همین عمومی هارو نگفتم):


تکلیف کنکور 402 هنوز مشخص نیست. به نظر من تمام تمرکز شما الان باید روی کنکور 401 باشه حتی اگه فکر میکنی شانس قبولی زیر صفره. متاسفانه نمیشه از روی مطلبی که هنوز دقیق مشخص نیست اجرایی بشه یا خیر تازه بیایم طرح و نقشه پیاده کنیم. تمام انرژی شما باید صرف کنکور پیش رو باشه وگرنه به شما این قول رو میدم که از 10 درصد توان تون هم در این سه ماه برای کنکور 402 استفاده نکنید.

----------


## Captain.K

> قبلا چه کار هایی انجام دادین (منظورم سال دهم و امسال)


دهم رو کم و بیش تستی خوندم بجز آخراش مثل فصل سه شیمی و گیاهی و فیزیک هم فصل چهار ، ریاضی هم بجز آمار و احتمال در کل ولی اونا هم تا حدودی بخاطر عدم مرور یادم رفته 
اما یازدهم رو بجز دو سه ماه اول سال نتونستم اونطور منسجم و خوب بخونم ولی از یک ماه به امتحانات دی جدی شروع کردم هرچند بعضی مواقع نتونستم استمرار و پیوستگی رو حفظ کنم یکی از مشکلاتم هم همین سینوسی بودنه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> دهم رو کم و بیش تستی خوندم بجز آخراش مثل فصل سه شیمی و گیاهی و فیزیک هم فصل چهار ، ریاضی هم بجز آمار و احتمال در کل ولی اونا هم تا حدودی بخاطر عدم مرور یادم رفته 
> اما یازدهم رو بجز دو سه ماه اول سال نتونستم اونطور منسجم و خوب بخونم ولی از یک ماه به امتحانات دی جدی شروع کردم هرچند بعضی مواقع نتونستم استمرار و پیوستگی رو حفظ کنم یکی از مشکلاتم هم همین سینوسی بودنه


من یه نقشه راه کلی برای شما مشخص می کنم، 
این که طبق این نقشه پیش بیاید یا تغییرش بدین و یا حتی کلا اجرایی نشه با خودتون

*مراحل به ترتیب شماره گذاری شدند.

برای درس ریاضی=
1-مطالعه کامل فصل 3 ریاضی دهم توان های گویا و عبارات جبری از یک درسنامه مفصل، مبسوط و تشریحی (مثل شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز) به همراه حل کلیه تست های کنکور از توان های گویا و عبارات جبری

2-مطالعه کامل فصل 4 ریاضی دهم معادله و نامعادله + معادله و تابع درجه دو و معادلات از فصل 1 ریاضی یازدهم از یک درسنامه مفصل، مبسوط و تشریحی (مثل شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز) به همراه حل کلیه تست های کنکور از معادلات و نامعادلات + معادله و تابع درجه دوم

3-مطالعه کامل هندسه تحلیلی از فصل 1 ریاضی یازدهم از یک درسنامه مفصل، مبسوط و تشریحی (مثل شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز) - نیاز به حل تست ندارد - تنها مسائل تشریحی و تست های شگفت انگیز حل شود.

4- مطالعه کامل قدر مطلق و براکت از یک درسنامه کنکوری و جامع (مانند درسنامه ریاضی آیکیو، خیلی سبز یا هر کتاب یا جزوه جامع کنکوری دیگر) - به همراه حل کلیه تست های کنکور از قدر مطلق و براکت

5- حل آزمون نیمه جامع تالیفی از فصول پایه و پیش نیاز:  هر آزمون 10 الی 20 سوال - از مباحث توان های گویا و عبارات جبری - قدر مطلق - جزء صحیح - معادله و تابع درجه دوم - معادلات و نامعادلات - هندسه تحلیلی از کتب آزمونی (مانند موج آزمون یا فصل آزمون یا صد آزمون مهروماه) - همراه با رفع اشکال و مرور 

6- مطالعه کامل تابع از یک درسنامه کنکوری و جامع (مانند درسنامه ریاضی آیکیو، خیلی سبز یا هر کتاب یا جزوه جامع کنکوری دیگر) - به همراه حل کلیه تست های کنکور از تابع 

7- مطالعه کامل مثلثات از یک درسنامه کنکوری و جامع (مانند درسنامه ریاضی آیکیو، خیلی سبز یا هر کتاب یا جزوه جامع کنکوری دیگر) - به همراه حل کلیه تست های کنکور از مثلثات

8- حل آزمون نیمه جامع تالیفی از  تابع و مثلثات:  هر آزمون 10 الی 20 سوال - از کلیه مباحث تابع و مثلثات - همراه با رفع اشکال و مرور

9- مطالعه کامل تابع نمایی و لگاریتمی از یک درسنامه کنکوری و جامع (مانند درسنامه ریاضی آیکیو، خیلی سبز یا هر کتاب یا جزوه جامع کنکوری دیگر) - به همراه حل کلیه تست های کنکور از تابع نمایی و لگاریتمی

10- حل آزمون جامع از مباحث پیش نیاز پایه و تابع، مثلثات و تابع نمایی و لگاریتمی: هر آزمون 20 الی 30 سوال مطابق تایم روتین کنکور - همراه با رفع اشکال و مرور جامع

این شد 50 درصد ریاضی (15 سوال از 30 سوال کنکور) که تا تابستان سال آینده (یا حتی زودتر) باید کامل مطالعه، تست زنی و تثبیت با آزمون نیمه جامع و جامع (رفع اشکال) انجام بدی. اگر این 50 درصد درست بسته نشه، این قول رو بهت میدم که 50 درصد دوم یا مباحث بعدی تماما سوخت و نابود بشن. اکثر بچه هایی که در سال کنکور ریاضی رو در آزمون ها منفی و صفر میزنن اشکال کارشون در همین مباحثی که گفته شد هست. بنابراین در این مدت هرچقدر بهتر این مباحث رو تثبیت کنی در سال کنکور و از مهر به بعد راحت تر خواهی بود و برعکس.

برای درس فیزیک:

الف- مطالعه کامل چرخه حرارت=
1-ویژگی های فیزیکی مواد یا همان فشار از فیزیک دهم + حل تست های کنکور سال های اخیر
2- دما و گرما از فیزیک دهم + حل تست های کنکور سال های اخیر
3-حل آزمون نیمه جامع تالیفی مروری از فشار و گرما: هر آزمون 10 الی 20 سوال همراه با رفع اشکال - در حد هفته ای یک یا دو آزمون

ب- مطالعه کامل چرخه فیزیک موج=
1- مغناطیس و القا از فیزیک یازدهم + حل تست های کنکور سال های اخیر
2- نوسان و موج از فیزیک دوازدهم + حل تست های کنکور سال های اخیر
3- اتمی و هسته ای از فیزیک دوازدهم (اگر فرصت نشد هیچ اشکالی نداره)
4-حل آزمون نیمه جامع تالیفی مروری از مغناطیس، نوسان و اتمی هر آزمون 10 الی 20 سوال همراه با رفع اشکال - در حد هفته ای یک یا دو آزمون

* اگر در فیزیک یازدهم کار خاص و خفنی برای تسلط بر دو فصل اول یعنی الکتریسیته ساکن و جاری انجام ندادی پیشنهاد میدم این دو فصل رو فعلا امسال در سطح امتحانات مدرسه و تشریحی مطالعه و سپس فورا به تماشای کلاس فیزیک پایه امسال میرحسینی برای ساکن و جاری بشینی (فکر می کنم از جلسه اول ساکن کار میکنه) و فعلا تست آنچنانی بغیر از سوالات جزوه میرحسینی کار نکنی و بجای 800 تست زدن از این دو فصل بشینی و از چرخه فیزیک حرارت و موج تا تابستان کار آموزش و تست انجام بدی که 50 درصد ابتدایی و آسان تر فیزیک محسوب میشه و در واقع تو رو با فیزیک آشتی میده. در طول تابستان میتونی کار تستی برای ساکن و جاری انجام بدی و در کنارش از دو چرخه مطالعه شده حرارت و موج هفته ای یکی دو آزمون تستی کار کنی. اما به هیچ عنوان کار تست زنی این دو فصل ساکن و جاری رو به بعد از مهر سال آینده موکول نکن که ضرر زیادی خواهی دید. پس تا شروع یا حتی اواسط تابستان سال آینده تمرکز شما بروی کار آموزش دو فصل ساکن و جاری (مشاهده کلاس) و مطالعه، تثبیت و رفع اشکال کامل دو زنجیره مهم کنکور (شامل 5 یا 6 فصل فیزیک) هست که باید از کتاب تست برای این فصل ها درسنامه مطالعه کنی و سپس تست های کنکور حل و بررسی به صورت آموزشی (بدون زمان گیری) بشن و در نهایت فصل های یک چرخه که کامل مطالعه شد از کل فصل های همان زنجیره آزمون با سوالات تالیفی از تست های تالیفی موجود در کتاب کار یا کتاب های آزمونی مثل فصل آزمون، موج آزمون و ... کار بشه تا مطالب تثبیت بشند و فراموشی اتفاق نیفته. بعد از اتمام دو زنجیره و در طول تابستان از فصول هر دو زنجیره هفته ای دو الی چهار آزمون از خودت میگیری.

برای زیست شناسی:
امسال تمام تمرکز شما بروی زیست یازدهم هست. متن کتاب درسی حداقل 3 دور مطالعه میشه. (در کنارش جزوه ای که در پست اصلی بود رو هم مطالعه میکنی) - اگر خواستی کار خفن و خاصی برای زیست در عید انجام بدی در طول عید می آیی ژنتیک حرف آخر رو دانلود میکنی و تماما مشاهده میکنی (فکر می کنم حدود 20 ساعت آموزش کامل فصل های 6 یازدهم و 3 و 4 دوازدهم هست که مشکل اساسی خیلی از بچه ها محسوب میشه)

برای شیمی:
مجددا تمام تمرکز شما بروی شیمی یازدهم و به ویژه بخش مسائل استوکیومتری و شیمی آلی هست. برای شیمی آلی یکی از این کتاب های جیبی رو بر میداری و هر روز چند صفحه مطالعه میکنی. برای مسائل شیمی دو راه پیش روی شماست: 1) یا مستقیما بروی سراغ کتاب های مسائل شیمی خیلی سبز یا الگو و از روی این کتاب ها فصل های 1 تا 3 دهم و 1 تا 3 یازدهم رو کار کنی. 2) یا بری سراغ کلاسی که صرفا مسائل رو کار میکنه ، که من نکته تست 99 یا 1400 اسماعیلی یا کلاس مسائل مولف خیلی سبز (عباس سرمایه) رو پیشنهاد میدم که البته این ها در طول کلاس شون کل مسائل دهم یازدهم دوازدهم رو کار می کنند که شما میتونی مسائل مربوط به دوازدهم رو هم همین امسال در حد آشنایی یادبگیری و لزومی نداره حتما تثبیت کنی.

----------


## ahoo•

> این متن رو برای یک دهمی نوشتم، اینجا هم قرار دادم برای نشر بیشتر. 
> دقت کنید عزیزان "یک دهمی/یا یازدهمی" نه فارغ التحصیل، نه دانشجویان و .... 
> 
> سوال:
> سلام دوستان من چند ماه هست که خودمو مشغول منابع کردم و کلا درس نخوندم و میدونم کار اشتباهی کردم بنظرتون منابع من خوبه
> ریاضی خیلی سبز+نشر الگو
> فیزیک آموزش شگفت انگیز+نشر الگو
> زیست‌شناسی خیلی سبز
> شیمی مبتکران
> ...


 سلام. منم امسال دهمم و چون درصد ریاضیم تو ازمونا خیلی بد میشد دیگ تست زدنشو ول کردم ولی الان میخام از اول شروع کنم،بنظرتون اگ فیلم ببینم مشکلم حل میشه؟واینکه چرا زیست از الان تست نزنیم؟بنظرم اصلا سخت نیست،ی سوال هم درمورد عمومیا داشتم باید بخونم یا تا کنکور ما حذف میشه؟مازهم تو ازموناش عمومی هارو حذف کرده ولی چون قلمچی تو ازمونش میاد درحد مدرسه میخونم دیگ براشون تست نمیزنم بنظرتون کاردرستیه یا اونارو هم بخونم؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام. منم امسال دهمم و چون درصد ریاضیم تو ازمونا خیلی بد میشد دیگ تست زدنشو ول کردم ولی الان میخام از اول شروع کنم،بنظرتون اگ فیلم ببینم مشکلم حل میشه؟واینکه چرا زیست از الان تست نزنیم؟بنظرم اصلا سخت نیست،ی سوال هم درمورد عمومیا داشتم باید بخونم یا تا کنکور ما حذف میشه؟مازهم تو ازموناش عمومی هارو حذف کرده ولی چون قلمچی تو ازمونش میاد درحد مدرسه میخونم دیگ براشون تست نمیزنم بنظرتون کاردرستیه یا اونارو هم بخونم؟


سلام،
اگه در ریاضی دهم ضعف داری
و فقط میخوای روی ریاضی دهمت کار کنی
1- فیلم کلاس سالیانه دهم ریاضی رفعتی رو تماشا کن - سرعت فیلم ها رو بیشتر کن مثلا روی 1.5 ببین - کلاسش فوق العاده طولانی هست و من هرگز پیشنهاد نمی کنم یه کنکوری یا حتی دهمی بره بشینه 50 جلسه کلاس ریاضی فقط از دهم ببینه - ولی اگه تونستی ببینی نوش جونت چون رفعتی خیلی کامل و شیک مباحث مربوط به دهم و کمی از مباحث ترکیبی مرتبط با دهم از سال های آینده رو واست جا میندازه - ولی بهت تسلیت هم میگم چون احتمالا نرسی از مباحثی که درس داده تست بزنی و تثبیت شون کنی 
یا
2- برو سراغ یه کتاب آموزش و تست خوب، کتابی مثل شگفت انگیز دهم درسنامه خوبی داره ولی اگه یه درسنامه تست طور میخوای پیشنهاد میدم کتاب خط ویژه ریاضی دهم گاج (فک کنم چاپ آخرش واسه 98 باشه) رو از سایت ها یا کتاب فروشی های شهرتون گیر بیاری و بخونیش که به نظر من بهترین کتاب درسنامه ای تست طوری هست که برای ریاضی دهم تا الان نوشته شده. نمیدونم چرا گاج ادامه اش نداد و یازدهم و دوازهمش هیچ وقت بیرون نیومد.

اما 
اگر میخوای روی کل ریاضی کنکورت سرمایه گذاری کنی از الان کاری که در پست اصلی این تاپیک گفتم رو انجام بده. اگه فقط به فکر دهمت هستی که هیچ...

در مورد تست زدن و نزدن زیست هم یه توضیح خیلی ساده بدم،
ببین الان که دهمی به نظرت همه چیز خیلی گل و بلبله، مثال میزنم، میری سراغ برنامه آزمون می بینی کل ریاضی که باید کار کنی محدود میشه به نهایت یه مبحث جدید ساده مثل مفاهیم تابع و مباحث قدیمی که تقریبا قبلا کارشون کردی. یا میای سراغ زیست می بینی بعد آزمونت فقط روی یه مبحث کوچیک مثل فرایند سرفه و عطسه اشکال داشتی، میخونی رفع اشکال میکنی و تموم میشه میره. ولی سال کنکور آزمون اینطوری ازت نمیخواد، از زیست پایه یه سری مباحث باید کار کنی، از زیست دوازدهم باز یه سری مباحث جدید، یا در ریاضی آزمون دیگه بهت نمیگه برو تابع فصل 5 دهم رو بخون بیا آزمون بده، بهت میگه برو کل تابع کنکور یعنی فصل 5 دهم، فصل 3 یازدهم و فصل 1 دوازدهمت رو کامل و ترکیبی از صفر تا صد بخون بیا اینجا تا بهت بگم چقدر تابع بلدی، یا در کنکور کسی بهت نمیگه چقدر از شیمی دهم بلدی، اونجا بهت 17-18 تا مسئله چغر و طولانی بهت میدن از کل شیمی پایه و دوازدهم، ترکیبی و سرسنگین تو باید بتونی در زمان قانونی خیلی شیک و مجلسی جواب بدی در غیر این صورت درصدت تو هیچ آزمونی بالا نمیاد. حالا مشکل اکثر بچه های دوازدهمی تو سال کنکور چیه؟ طرف باید ترکیبی کار کنه، خب تا اینجای کار اوکیه. میخونه میره آزمون میبینه ریاضی و فیزیک ضعف شدید داره، زیست متوسط بلده و شیمی هم فقط میتونه تست حفظیات جواب بده. خب الان اون بنده خدا اگه از سال پایه حداقل یه ریاضی و فیزیک رو قوی و کنکوری می بست الان تایم زیادی داشت برای رفع اشکال این دو درس و همچنین کار اضافی کردن روی زیست و شیمی و خلاصه بگم، در سال کنکور خیلی راحت تر از بقیه بود. حالا من نمیگم الان که دهمی کل درسای کنکورتو بخون و ببند (حالا ما داشتیم رتبه دو رقمی که سر کلاس سال سوم دبیرستان که همون یازدهم شما محسوب میشه طرف نشسته بود زمین شناسی پیش دانشگاهی رو میخوند (زمین شناسی سال بعد!) یعنی تمام درسای کنکورش رو کامل اوکی بود و فقط یه زمین واسه کنکورش باقی بود، اونم دو سال قبل کنکورش!) به نظر من نیازی نیست از الان برای زیست 20 مدل کتاب تست و آزمون حل کنی. بهتره کتاب درسی رو چند دور قشنگ بخونی و تستای همون آزمونی که شرکت میکنی رو تحلیل کنی و باقی وقتت رو بدی به بستن اصولی و تر تمیز ریاضی و فیزیک که دو درس تمرینی تحلیلی محسوب میشن و اینطور نیست که چند سال آینده یادت برن. شما از یه رتبه برتر که ریاضی و فیزیک قوی داشته تا 3 سال دیگه هم که سوال ریاضی بپرسی با یه مرور کوچیک میتونه اون سوال رو برات جواب بده ولی چند ماه امتحانی زیست دهم رو نخون و یه آزمون شرکت کن تا متوجه بشی چطور مطالب و ریز نکاتش فراموشت شده و صرفا پیکره اصلی مطالب تو ذهنت باقی مونده. شما برای زیست دهمت امسال 400 هزار تست حل میکنی و شاد و خندان ورود میکنی به سال یازدهم ولی دو سال دیگه وقتی خواستی برای کنکور دوباره دهم رو مطالعه کنی می بینی که هیچی یادت نمونده و نیازه همین تلاشی که الان گذاشتی تا مطالب رو کامل مسلط بشی رو دوباره اون موقع برای این درس قرار بدی تا اون نکات ریز و جزئیاتش دوباره تثبیت بشن واست.

حالا خوددانی...

----------


## Niloofar Abii

سلام ظهر بخیر  :Yahoo (1): 
پیشنهاد شما برای کسی که تا الان از روی تنبلی و یه سری از مشکلات درس نخونده چیه؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام ظهرتون بخیر  
> من دوازدهم تجربی ام و واقعا هیچی نخوندم ، حتی یه معادله و  نا معادله ساده ریاضی یا یه موازنه ساده شیمی رو هم یاد نگرفتم :/ میتونم بگم از بعد غیر حضوری شدن مدارس اصلا درس نخوندم و همه چی رو با تقلب گذروندم ، نمیدونم واقعا باید چیکار کنم؟ اصلا چی بخونم؟ از کجا بخونم؟ و اینکه امیدم رو هم به کنکور ١۴٠٢ با تأثیر قطعی معدل از دست دادم . وقتی اومدم تجربی سال دهم فقط هدفم دندونپزشکی شهید بهشتی بود ولی خیلی گند زدم به همه چی 
> با توجه به شرایطم ، به نظر شما بهتره چیکار کنم؟


سلام
به محض این که
یه کنکوری شروع کرد به فکر کردن به این که
 اگه امسالم نشد میزارم واسه سال بعد
امسال تشریحی میخونم و سال بعد قوی برای کنکور شروع می کنم
این مدت باقی مونده روی صرفا زیست کار میکنم تا قوی بشه و از تابستون سال دیگه برای کنکور سال بعد شروع میکنم
امسال فقط میرم آزمایشی شرکت می کنم و مهم نیست واسم بجاش از تیر سال دیگه استارت طوفانی برای 402
و ...
شروع میکنه به تبدیل شدن به یه پشت کنکوری که 
این پشت کنکوری
دیگه هیچ وقت نمیتونه از لوپ باطل "اگه امسال نشد، سال بعدم هست" در بیاد و شاید سال ها پشت کنکور بمونه و یا به کمتر از خواسته ای که داشته رضایت بده.
خلاصه بگم
به محض این که تو مسیر لعنتی کنکور شُل گرفتی و کاری که باید زور و تلاش زیادی صرفش می کردی رو با کِش دادن زمان خواستی که آسونش کنی (با این ذهنیت اشتباه که قبولی با صرف 2 سال زمان راحت تر از قبول شدن در یک ساله) داری خودتو با دست خودت در این لوپ باطل میندازی.
میدونی چرا؟
چون کنکور از تو نمیخواد n سال پشت کنکور بمونی تا به صد درصد توانایی خودت برسی.
ازت میخواد تو یه زمان محدود و نه چندان زیاد بتونی شخصیت درسی خودت رو ارتقا بدی
مثال میزنم
کسانی که سال ها پشت کنکور موندن، یا یکی دو بار کنکور دادن و دوباره میخوان بیان کنکور بدن، چون قبلا این چرخه کنکوری بودن رو طی کردن و حداقل یکسری مطالعات هرچند کمی بروی دروس داشتن حتما باید شانس قبولی بیشتری نسبت به یه دانش آموز دوازدهمی داشته باشند. اینطور نیست؟ نه! اتفاقا دوازدهمی ها شانس بیشتری دارن، چون اون ها درگیر کنکورن، مدرسه، آزمون و ... همه و همه باعث میشه یه دوزادهمی که واقعا درس میخونه و تلاش میکنه بتونه در مدت زمان خیلی کمتر از یک فارغ التحصیل به حداکثر توانایی خودش در سال کنکور برسه و اتفاقا نتیجه بهتری هم بگیره.

----------


## ahoo•

اها ممنون. ریاضی ملاکپور ببینم یعنی حتی اون درسایی که مال یازدهمه؟ ی نمونه از فیلمش که مال معادلات درجه دوم دیدم خیلی خوب توضیح میداد
واینکه بعد تدریس معلمم میتونم فیزیک تستاشو بزنم اشکالامم درسنامه میخونم میفهممش اونم فیلم ببینم؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اها ممنون. ریاضی ملاکپور ببینم یعنی حتی اون درسایی که مال یازدهمه؟ ی نمونه از فیلمش که مال معادلات درجه دوم دیدم خیلی خوب توضیح میداد
> واینکه بعد تدریس معلمم میتونم فیزیک تستاشو بزنم اشکالامم درسنامه میخونم میفهممش اونم فیلم ببینم؟


از ریاضی تمام مباحث رو ببین
خود دبیر از مباحث پایه ای شروع می کنه میاد جلو یعنی اینطور نیست که بدون رعایت پیشنیاز ها یهو ورود کنه به مشتق. اما اگه حس کردی یکسری مباحث برات سختن میتونی از درسنامه روون تری مثل شگفت انگیز اول پیش خوانی داشته باشی و بعدا کلاس رو ببینی.
از کلاس های امسالش که پخش شده استفاده کن، داخل تلگرام سرچ بزنی ریاضی ملاک پور میاد. طرح درس (نقشه پیش روی دبیر) رو هم گیر بیار و بشین دقیق نگاه کنن ببین استاد هر جلسه چه مباحثی رو درس داده، از کتاب درسی دهم، یازدهم، دوازدهم یا شگفت انگیز یا حتی جزوه خود استاد یه نگاهی به مباحث تدریس شده قبل از این که فیلم کلاس رو ببینی داشته باش. بعد از مشاهده فیلم کلاس از نظر من نیازی نیست دوباره بشینی جزوه رو بخونی (باید سعی کنی سر کلاس کامل یادبگیری) ولی اگه نیاز بود یه دور دیگه میخونی و حالا سریعا میای سراغ کتاب کمک درسیت، اون فصل رو باز میکنی، بدون این که دیگه درسنامه ای مطالعه کنی میای سراغ تستای کتاب کمک آموزشیت و برای اونا دو حالت در نظر میگیری= اگه تعداد تستای اون یک مبحث (نه فصل) بیشتر از 100 تا بود میای فقط تستای فرد منبعت رو کار میکنی در طول یک هفته و اگر تعداد تستای اون مبحث زیر 100 تا بود میای همه تستاشو حل میکنی. حالا چرا 100 تا؟ چون من در نظر گرفتم شما 20 دونه تست ریاضی در طول هفته کار میکنی و یک روز از هفته رو هم کلاس میبینی و یک روز رو هم برای جبرانی در نظر گرفتم در این صورت 5 روز از 7 روز هفته و روزی 20 تست ریاضی میشه 100 تست تا برسی به هفته بعد و جلسه جدید استادت رو تماشا کنی. حالا تو ممکنه بتونی بیشتر از این تعداد تست هم بزنی یا مبحث تدریس شده چندان سخت نباشه یا حتی سخت باشه و نتونی روزی 20 تست رو بزنی. ولی باید سعی کنی حتما حتی اگه شده 10 تا دونه تست بزنی، یعنی میخوام اینو بگم که به هیچ عنوان این پیوسته تست زدنه رو قطع نمیکنی. ریاضی و فیزیک و مسائل شیمی این ها دروس تمرینی محسوب میشن، شما هر روز باید درگیر مسئله هاشون باشی تا به خوبی تثبیت کنی. این روند رو برای تمام مباحث ادامه بده و کلا سعی کن تا شروع نیم سال دوم یازدهمت که میشه حدودای بهمن سال دیگه کل آموزش و تست ریاضی کنکورت رو تمام کنی. به حرف مزخرف اینایی که میگن فعلا یازدهم بخونید هیچ توجه نکن. یه ریاضی رو قشنگ ببند تا ببینی چقدر سال کنکورت از بقیه ای که فقط چسبیدن به مدرسه و درس های دهم یا یازدهم شون چقدر جلوتری. در دوران امتحانات بازم این روند رو قطع نکن. فوقش یه مدت میتونی کلاس دبیر رو نبینی ولی حتما روزی 20 تا دونه تست خودت رو از ریاضی بزن تا مطالبی که زحمت کشیدی و واسشون چند ساعت کلاس دیدی و کلی زمان صرف تست زنی شون کردی پودر نشن برن هوا. اگه این روند پیوستگی نداشته باشه مطمئن باش تا شب کنکورت هم میخوای از نو و از صفر همه چیز رو شروع کنی و همیشه دنبال یک نقطه شروع از صفری.

برای درس فیزیک هم من باز پیشنهاد میدم از یه دبیر خوب حداقل فصل 1 و 2 یازدهمت رو آموزش ببینی (پیشنهاد من میرحسینی) ولی برای بقیه مباحث خیر نیازی به کلاس دیدن نیست. اگه بتونی یه فیزیک دهم خوشگل جمع و جور کنی (یعنی فیزیک دهمی که هر سوال فشار و گرما جلوت گذاشتن روی هوا پاسخگو باشی) و در کنارش یه ساکن و جاری (فصل 1 و 2 یازدهم) رو با میرحسینی پیش خوانی کنی و کل تست های کنکورش رو حل کنی به نظر من از 90 درصد هم سن و سال های خودت جلوتری. در تابستان سعی کن تستای ساکن و جاری رو منفجر کنی (برای هر فصل حداقل 400 تست لازمه تا کامل مسلط بشی) ولی الان اگه حس میکنی روی گرما و فشار تسلط خوبی داری (کار و انرژی که فعلا مهم نیست به نظرم باید حرکت و دینامیک دوازدهمت رو بخونی تا بفهمی کار و انرژی اصلی چیه، اندازه گیری هم که چون فصل اول فیزیک دهم محسوب میشه میدونم تا الان 3000 دور خوندی و تست زدی برای همین نگفتم) میتونی آموزش ساکن و جاری رو از همین روز ها شروع کنی و تا نهایت آخر اردیبهشت سال دیگه این دو فصل آموزش + تستای جزوه میرحسینی + تستای کنکورشون که زیاد هم نیست تمام بشه. تابستون میای تستای تالیفی ساکن و جاری رو میزنی و اگه دوست داشته چرخه فیزیک موج یعنی فصل 3 فیزیک یازدهمت (مغناطیس) و فصل 3 فیزیک دوازدهم (نوسان و موج) و در نهایت اگه فرصت شد فصل 4 فیزیک دوازدهم (یعنی اتمی و هسته ای) رو در حد و اندازه آموزش و پیش خوانی (یعنی درسنامه میخونی و تست های کنکور چند سال اخیرش رو حل میکنی) مطالعه کنی. 

هر چقدر زرنگ تر باشی و تلاش بیشتری کنی به نظرم این فرایند پیش خوانی، مطالعه، آموزش و تثبیت که گفتم بهتر تکمیل میشه.
مثلا فرض کن
سال دیگه همین موقع به خودت که نگاه می کنی
می بینی
تو یک یازدهمی هستی که
- کل ریاضی کنکور رو با حدود 4000 تست بستی.
- چرخه فیزیک حرارت (یعنی فشار و گرما) + چرخه فیزیک موج (یعنی مغناطیس و القا/نوسان/اتمی) + ساکن و جاری از فیزیک کنکور رو کامل بستی (یعنی عملا فقط یه حرکت شناسی و یه دونه دینامیک و کار و انرژی یا چرخه مکانیک از کنکورت مونده)

----------


## mahdi_artur

UP

----------


## Niayesh0

> این متن رو برای یک دهمی نوشتم، اینجا هم قرار دادم برای نشر بیشتر. 
> دقت کنید عزیزان "یک دهمی/یا یازدهمی" نه فارغ التحصیل، نه دانشجویان و .... 
> 
> سوال:
> سلام دوستان من چند ماه هست که خودمو مشغول منابع کردم و کلا درس نخوندم و میدونم کار اشتباهی کردم بنظرتون منابع من خوبه
> ریاضی خیلی سبز+نشر الگو
> فیزیک آموزش شگفت انگیز+نشر الگو
> زیست‌شناسی خیلی سبز
> شیمی مبتکران
> ...


سلام فیلم کلاس های عباسپور و ذهبی از کجا ببینم ؟

----------


## fereeee

> این متن رو برای یک دهمی نوشتم، اینجا هم قرار دادم برای نشر بیشتر. 
> دقت کنید عزیزان "یک دهمی/یا یازدهمی" نه فارغ التحصیل، نه دانشجویان و .... 
> 
> سوال:
> سلام دوستان من چند ماه هست که خودمو مشغول منابع کردم و کلا درس نخوندم و میدونم کار اشتباهی کردم بنظرتون منابع من خوبه
> ریاضی خیلی سبز+نشر الگو
> فیزیک آموزش شگفت انگیز+نشر الگو
> زیست‌شناسی خیلی سبز
> شیمی مبتکران
> ...




سلام وقتتون بخیر
ببخشید خیلی ممنون میشم اگه نظرتون رو در مورد آزمون ماز برای یازدهم تجربی بدونم
خیلی ممنون

----------


## نیلا_بانو

> از ریاضی تمام مباحث رو ببین
> خود دبیر از مباحث پایه ای شروع می کنه میاد جلو یعنی اینطور نیست که بدون رعایت پیشنیاز ها یهو ورود کنه به مشتق. اما اگه حس کردی یکسری مباحث برات سختن میتونی از درسنامه روون تری مثل شگفت انگیز اول پیش خوانی داشته باشی و بعدا کلاس رو ببینی.
> از کلاس های امسالش که پخش شده استفاده کن، داخل تلگرام سرچ بزنی ریاضی ملاک پور میاد. طرح درس (نقشه پیش روی دبیر) رو هم گیر بیار و بشین دقیق نگاه کنن ببین استاد هر جلسه چه مباحثی رو درس داده، از کتاب درسی دهم، یازدهم، دوازدهم یا شگفت انگیز یا حتی جزوه خود استاد یه نگاهی به مباحث تدریس شده قبل از این که فیلم کلاس رو ببینی داشته باش. بعد از مشاهده فیلم کلاس از نظر من نیازی نیست دوباره بشینی جزوه رو بخونی (باید سعی کنی سر کلاس کامل یادبگیری) ولی اگه نیاز بود یه دور دیگه میخونی و حالا سریعا میای سراغ کتاب کمک درسیت، اون فصل رو باز میکنی، بدون این که دیگه درسنامه ای مطالعه کنی میای سراغ تستای کتاب کمک آموزشیت و برای اونا دو حالت در نظر میگیری= اگه تعداد تستای اون یک مبحث (نه فصل) بیشتر از 100 تا بود میای فقط تستای فرد منبعت رو کار میکنی در طول یک هفته و اگر تعداد تستای اون مبحث زیر 100 تا بود میای همه تستاشو حل میکنی. حالا چرا 100 تا؟ چون من در نظر گرفتم شما 20 دونه تست ریاضی در طول هفته کار میکنی و یک روز از هفته رو هم کلاس میبینی و یک روز رو هم برای جبرانی در نظر گرفتم در این صورت 5 روز از 7 روز هفته و روزی 20 تست ریاضی میشه 100 تست تا برسی به هفته بعد و جلسه جدید استادت رو تماشا کنی. حالا تو ممکنه بتونی بیشتر از این تعداد تست هم بزنی یا مبحث تدریس شده چندان سخت نباشه یا حتی سخت باشه و نتونی روزی 20 تست رو بزنی. ولی باید سعی کنی حتما حتی اگه شده 10 تا دونه تست بزنی، یعنی میخوام اینو بگم که به هیچ عنوان این پیوسته تست زدنه رو قطع نمیکنی. ریاضی و فیزیک و مسائل شیمی این ها دروس تمرینی محسوب میشن، شما هر روز باید درگیر مسئله هاشون باشی تا به خوبی تثبیت کنی. این روند رو برای تمام مباحث ادامه بده و کلا سعی کن تا شروع نیم سال دوم یازدهمت که میشه حدودای بهمن سال دیگه کل آموزش و تست ریاضی کنکورت رو تمام کنی. به حرف مزخرف اینایی که میگن فعلا یازدهم بخونید هیچ توجه نکن. یه ریاضی رو قشنگ ببند تا ببینی چقدر سال کنکورت از بقیه ای که فقط چسبیدن به مدرسه و درس های دهم یا یازدهم شون چقدر جلوتری. در دوران امتحانات بازم این روند رو قطع نکن. فوقش یه مدت میتونی کلاس دبیر رو نبینی ولی حتما روزی 20 تا دونه تست خودت رو از ریاضی بزن تا مطالبی که زحمت کشیدی و واسشون چند ساعت کلاس دیدی و کلی زمان صرف تست زنی شون کردی پودر نشن برن هوا. اگه این روند پیوستگی نداشته باشه مطمئن باش تا شب کنکورت هم میخوای از نو و از صفر همه چیز رو شروع کنی و همیشه دنبال یک نقطه شروع از صفری.
> 
> برای درس فیزیک هم من باز پیشنهاد میدم از یه دبیر خوب حداقل فصل 1 و 2 یازدهمت رو آموزش ببینی (پیشنهاد من میرحسینی) ولی برای بقیه مباحث خیر نیازی به کلاس دیدن نیست. اگه بتونی یه فیزیک دهم خوشگل جمع و جور کنی (یعنی فیزیک دهمی که هر سوال فشار و گرما جلوت گذاشتن روی هوا پاسخگو باشی) و در کنارش یه ساکن و جاری (فصل 1 و 2 یازدهم) رو با میرحسینی پیش خوانی کنی و کل تست های کنکورش رو حل کنی به نظر من از 90 درصد هم سن و سال های خودت جلوتری. در تابستان سعی کن تستای ساکن و جاری رو منفجر کنی (برای هر فصل حداقل 400 تست لازمه تا کامل مسلط بشی) ولی الان اگه حس میکنی روی گرما و فشار تسلط خوبی داری (کار و انرژی که فعلا مهم نیست به نظرم باید حرکت و دینامیک دوازدهمت رو بخونی تا بفهمی کار و انرژی اصلی چیه، اندازه گیری هم که چون فصل اول فیزیک دهم محسوب میشه میدونم تا الان 3000 دور خوندی و تست زدی برای همین نگفتم) میتونی آموزش ساکن و جاری رو از همین روز ها شروع کنی و تا نهایت آخر اردیبهشت سال دیگه این دو فصل آموزش + تستای جزوه میرحسینی + تستای کنکورشون که زیاد هم نیست تمام بشه. تابستون میای تستای تالیفی ساکن و جاری رو میزنی و اگه دوست داشته چرخه فیزیک موج یعنی فصل 3 فیزیک یازدهمت (مغناطیس) و فصل 3 فیزیک دوازدهم (نوسان و موج) و در نهایت اگه فرصت شد فصل 4 فیزیک دوازدهم (یعنی اتمی و هسته ای) رو در حد و اندازه آموزش و پیش خوانی (یعنی درسنامه میخونی و تست های کنکور چند سال اخیرش رو حل میکنی) مطالعه کنی. 
> 
> هر چقدر زرنگ تر باشی و تلاش بیشتری کنی به نظرم این فرایند پیش خوانی، مطالعه، آموزش و تثبیت که گفتم بهتر تکمیل میشه.
> مثلا فرض کن
> سال دیگه همین موقع به خودت که نگاه می کنی
> ...


ببخشید میشه من رو راهنمایی کنید
البته اگه وقت دارید
من امسال میرم دوازدهم و دهم و یازدهم رو در حد مدرسه خوندم معدلم حدودا 19 و نیمه هر سال حالا نمیدونم پایه ضعیف حساب میشم یا متوسط چون مدرسمون سطح بالایی نداره
با اینکه از اول تابستون شروع کردم ولی تا الان 3 فصل اول زیست دهم خوندم و فصل اول فیزیک دهم و فصل 1 شیمی دهم و ریاضی هم دارم با ملاک پور پیش میام تا قدر مطلق
الان خیلی نا امید و سردرگمم میگم با این پیشروی کمی که دارم من چطور میتونم از اول مهر با برنامه قلم چی پیش برم 
تا الان آزمون ندادم و هیچ مهارتی ندارم.
به نظرتون من تا اخر شهریور تا اونجایی که بشه دهم رو بخونم و از اول مهر ازمون ثبت نام کنم و هم زمان با دوازدهم دهمم رو پیش ببرم که تثبیت بشه؟ چون همین درس هایی هم که گفتم خوندم خودم تو خونه ازمون های همین امسال قلم چی زدم درصدم حدودا 40 بود
زیست از بقیه بهتره فکر کنم 60 درصد بود
یعنی میخوام بگم همینا هم که خوندم کامل مسلط نیستم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ببخشید میشه من رو راهنمایی کنید
> البته اگه وقت دارید
> من امسال میرم دوازدهم و دهم و یازدهم رو در حد مدرسه خوندم معدلم حدودا 19 و نیمه هر سال حالا نمیدونم پایه ضعیف حساب میشم یا متوسط چون مدرسمون سطح بالایی نداره
> با اینکه از اول تابستون شروع کردم ولی تا الان 3 فصل اول زیست دهم خوندم و فصل اول فیزیک دهم و فصل 1 شیمی دهم و ریاضی هم دارم با ملاک پور پیش میام تا قدر مطلق
> الان خیلی نا امید و سردرگمم میگم با این پیشروی کمی که دارم من چطور میتونم از اول مهر با برنامه قلم چی پیش برم 
> تا الان آزمون ندادم و هیچ مهارتی ندارم.
> به نظرتون من تا اخر شهریور تا اونجایی که بشه دهم رو بخونم و از اول مهر ازمون ثبت نام کنم و هم زمان با دوازدهم دهمم رو پیش ببرم که تثبیت بشه؟ چون همین درس هایی هم که گفتم خوندم خودم تو خونه ازمون های همین امسال قلم چی زدم درصدم حدودا 40 بود
> زیست از بقیه بهتره فکر کنم 60 درصد بود
> یعنی میخوام بگم همینا هم که خوندم کامل مسلط نیستم


سلام 
دوست عزیز معدل ملاک خوبی برای این نیست که بگیم یه نفر پایه قوی ای داره یا خیر. شما باید یکی دو حتی سه آزمون جامع از خودتون بگیرید (از پایه یازدهم اما چه بهتر که دهم هم باشه) بعنوان تعیین سطح و حالا ببینید دقیقا کجای کار هستید و لازمه که چیکار کنید برای ادامه راه. اگر وضعیت تون خوب نیست که مشخصا اگر میخواید که حتما کانون شرکت کنید این مدت باقی رو بپردازین به پایه سازی و ادامه اش هم بدین یعنی شاید شما تا آزمون دوم حتی سوم باز درگیر پایه سازی باشید، یعنی روی مباحث و فصل های پیش نیاز کار کنید مثلا در ریاضی روی معادلات و تابع و سهمی درجه 2 و مجموعه و عبارات جبری و قدر مطلق و براکت کار کنید یا در شیمی روی جدول و لوویس و استو و گروه های عاملی و نام گذاری ترکیبات و ... که تقریبا در تمام فصول نیازتون میشه کار کنید و ... این ها ممکنه زمان زیادی ازتون نگیره ولی اگر مسلط نکنید مطمئن باشید در آزمون نتیجه واقعی تلاش تون مشخص نمیشه. راجع به مهارت آزمون هم که گفتید، ببینید دوست عزیز مهارت آزمون دادن من از شما می پرسم: به چه درد یه دانش آموزی که هنوز حتی به 20-30 درصد تو هر درس در یک آزمون جامع مشابه کنکور نرسیده میخوره؟ مثلا شمایی که هنوز 4 تا سوال از هر 10 سوال فیزیک کنکور رو هم نمی تونید جواب بدید سرعت تست زنی به چه کارتون میاد؟ ترتیب پاسخگویی چطور؟ و ... پله به پله بایستی جلو بیاید و همه چیز رو از همون اول نخواید. اون اوایل کار اگر آزمون شرکت کنید قطعا به مشکلات زیادی برمی خورید، متوجه می شید روی خیلی از مباحثی که قبلا توهم زده بودید که بلدید هنوز تسلط کامل و کافی ندارید، یا مثلا داخل درس فیزیک متوجه میشید که مشکل کندی دست در حل سوالات دارید و ... اینا مشکلات رفته رفته میزنه بیرون و باید یکی یکی آروم آروم رفع کنید تا پیشرفت کنید. این وسط چیزی که اهمیت زیادی داره رفتار و نحوه برخورد شما با نتیجه هر آزمون هست از همین الآن مشخص کنید قراره چه رفتاری با هر مشکل داشته باشید و اگر قرار هست این رفتار ها درست نباشه و مدیریت نکنید بهتره آزمون هم شرکت نکنید یا حداقل آزمونی شرکت کنید با حجم پیشروی سبک تر یا خودتون یه حجم مشخصی تعیین کنید تبدیلش کنید به یک پروژه (قبلا برای یکی از دوستان توضیح دادم داخل پست های قبلیم هست روشش) و اون رو انجام بدید و در پایانش از خودتون آزمون هم بگیرید. پس هزار راه و روش وجود داره و صفر و یکی نیست که یا به آزمون برسونی و موفق شی یا نرسونی یا آزمون ندی و نشی.

----------


## نیلا_بانو

> سلام 
> دوست عزیز معدل ملاک خوبی برای این نیست که بگیم یه نفر پایه قوی ای داره یا خیر. شما باید یکی دو حتی سه آزمون جامع از خودتون بگیرید (از پایه یازدهم اما چه بهتر که دهم هم باشه) بعنوان تعیین سطح و حالا ببینید دقیقا کجای کار هستید و لازمه که چیکار کنید برای ادامه راه. اگر وضعیت تون خوب نیست که مشخصا اگر میخواید که حتما کانون شرکت کنید این مدت باقی رو بپردازین به پایه سازی و ادامه اش هم بدین یعنی شاید شما تا آزمون دوم حتی سوم باز درگیر پایه سازی باشید، یعنی روی مباحث و فصل های پیش نیاز کار کنید مثلا در ریاضی روی معادلات و تابع و سهمی درجه 2 و مجموعه و عبارات جبری و قدر مطلق و براکت کار کنید یا در شیمی روی جدول و لوویس و استو و گروه های عاملی و نام گذاری ترکیبات و ... که تقریبا در تمام فصول نیازتون میشه کار کنید و ... این ها ممکنه زمان زیادی ازتون نگیره ولی اگر مسلط نکنید مطمئن باشید در آزمون نتیجه واقعی تلاش تون مشخص نمیشه. راجع به مهارت آزمون هم که گفتید، ببینید دوست عزیز مهارت آزمون دادن من از شما می پرسم: به چه درد یه دانش آموزی که هنوز حتی به 20-30 درصد تو هر درس در یک آزمون جامع مشابه کنکور نرسیده میخوره؟ مثلا شمایی که هنوز 4 تا سوال از هر 10 سوال فیزیک کنکور رو هم نمی تونید جواب بدید سرعت تست زنی به چه کارتون میاد؟ ترتیب پاسخگویی چطور؟ و ... پله به پله بایستی جلو بیاید و همه چیز رو از همون اول نخواید. اون اوایل کار اگر آزمون شرکت کنید قطعا به مشکلات زیادی برمی خورید، متوجه می شید روی خیلی از مباحثی که قبلا توهم زده بودید که بلدید هنوز تسلط کامل و کافی ندارید، یا مثلا داخل درس فیزیک متوجه میشید که مشکل کندی دست در حل سوالات دارید و ... اینا مشکلات رفته رفته میزنه بیرون و باید یکی یکی آروم آروم رفع کنید تا پیشرفت کنید. این وسط چیزی که اهمیت زیادی داره رفتار و نحوه برخورد شما با نتیجه هر آزمون هست از همین الآن مشخص کنید قراره چه رفتاری با هر مشکل داشته باشید و اگر قرار هست این رفتار ها درست نباشه و مدیریت نکنید بهتره آزمون هم شرکت نکنید یا حداقل آزمونی شرکت کنید با حجم پیشروی سبک تر یا خودتون یه حجم مشخصی تعیین کنید تبدیلش کنید به یک پروژه (قبلا برای یکی از دوستان توضیح دادم داخل پست های قبلیم هست روشش) و اون رو انجام بدید و در پایانش از خودتون آزمون هم بگیرید. پس هزار راه و روش وجود داره و صفر و یکی نیست که یا به آزمون برسونی و موفق شی یا نرسونی یا آزمون ندی و نشی.


خیلی متشکرم بابت توضیحاتتون
پیش نیاز هارو تقریبا کار کردم فکر میکنم تا اول مهر تموم بشه
فقط سوالم اینه من که خیلی قوی نیستم توی درس اگه پیش نیاز هارو خونده باشم میتونم خودم رو به ازمون برسونم؟اگه تلاش کنم.
یا بیشتر نا امید میشم.

----------


## crazy_spirit

> سلام 
> دوست عزیز معدل ملاک خوبی برای این نیست که بگیم یه نفر پایه قوی ای داره یا خیر. شما باید یکی دو حتی سه آزمون جامع از خودتون بگیرید (از پایه یازدهم اما چه بهتر که دهم هم باشه) بعنوان تعیین سطح و حالا ببینید دقیقا کجای کار هستید و لازمه که چیکار کنید برای ادامه راه. اگر وضعیت تون خوب نیست که مشخصا اگر میخواید که حتما کانون شرکت کنید این مدت باقی رو بپردازین به پایه سازی و ادامه اش هم بدین یعنی شاید شما تا آزمون دوم حتی سوم باز درگیر پایه سازی باشید، یعنی روی مباحث و فصل های پیش نیاز کار کنید مثلا در ریاضی روی معادلات و تابع و سهمی درجه 2 و مجموعه و عبارات جبری و قدر مطلق و براکت کار کنید یا در شیمی روی جدول و لوویس و استو و گروه های عاملی و نام گذاری ترکیبات و ... که تقریبا در تمام فصول نیازتون میشه کار کنید و ... این ها ممکنه زمان زیادی ازتون نگیره ولی اگر مسلط نکنید مطمئن باشید در آزمون نتیجه واقعی تلاش تون مشخص نمیشه. راجع به مهارت آزمون هم که گفتید، ببینید دوست عزیز مهارت آزمون دادن من از شما می پرسم: به چه درد یه دانش آموزی که هنوز حتی به 20-30 درصد تو هر درس در یک آزمون جامع مشابه کنکور نرسیده میخوره؟ مثلا شمایی که هنوز 4 تا سوال از هر 10 سوال فیزیک کنکور رو هم نمی تونید جواب بدید سرعت تست زنی به چه کارتون میاد؟ ترتیب پاسخگویی چطور؟ و ... پله به پله بایستی جلو بیاید و همه چیز رو از همون اول نخواید. اون اوایل کار اگر آزمون شرکت کنید قطعا به مشکلات زیادی برمی خورید، متوجه می شید روی خیلی از مباحثی که قبلا توهم زده بودید که بلدید هنوز تسلط کامل و کافی ندارید، یا مثلا داخل درس فیزیک متوجه میشید که مشکل کندی دست در حل سوالات دارید و ... اینا مشکلات رفته رفته میزنه بیرون و باید یکی یکی آروم آروم رفع کنید تا پیشرفت کنید. این وسط چیزی که اهمیت زیادی داره رفتار و نحوه برخورد شما با نتیجه هر آزمون هست از همین الآن مشخص کنید قراره چه رفتاری با هر مشکل داشته باشید و اگر قرار هست این رفتار ها درست نباشه و مدیریت نکنید بهتره آزمون هم شرکت نکنید یا حداقل آزمونی شرکت کنید با حجم پیشروی سبک تر یا خودتون یه حجم مشخصی تعیین کنید تبدیلش کنید به یک پروژه (قبلا برای یکی از دوستان توضیح دادم داخل پست های قبلیم هست روشش) و اون رو انجام بدید و در پایانش از خودتون آزمون هم بگیرید. پس هزار راه و روش وجود داره و صفر و یکی نیست که یا به آزمون برسونی و موفق شی یا نرسونی یا آزمون ندی و نشی.


سلام؛ لطفاً اگه میشه من رو راهنمایی کنید.

دانش آموزی که از مهرماه وارد یازدهم میشه و دهم رو اصلا خوب نخونده چطوری باید پیش بره و جبران کنه؟(کلا اگر میشه لطف کنید یه نقشه راه کامل برای درس های اختصاصی و منابع بهم بگید)
خودم قصد دارم زیست دهم رو در طول سال همگام با یازدهم پیش ببرم و فصل ۱ و ۲ شیمی دهم رو هم در بازه هایی مثل امتحانات نوبت اول، عید و... بخونم.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی متشکرم بابت توضیحاتتون
> پیش نیاز هارو تقریبا کار کردم فکر میکنم تا اول مهر تموم بشه
> فقط سوالم اینه من که خیلی قوی نیستم توی درس اگه پیش نیاز هارو خونده باشم میتونم خودم رو به ازمون برسونم؟اگه تلاش کنم.
> یا بیشتر نا امید میشم.


دوست عزیز اینکه آزمون شرکت کنید یا نکنید و اینکه میتونید پا به پای آزمون پیش بیاید رو هیچ کس غیر از خودتون نمیتونه پیش بینی بهتری کنه. ولی اگر ذهن تون نسبت به این قضیه شرطی شده و بواسطه جنگ و دعوای درونی دچار پارادوکس های بسیار شدین لطف کنید ادامه حرف های من رو بخونید... 

من وقتی به بچه های ضعیف (و متوسطی که مطمئن هستند با آزمون قرار نیست پیشرفت کنند حالا بواسطه ساعت مطالعه پایین، سطح علمی نچندان خوب در پایه دهم و یازدهم و مشکلات دیگر) توصیه کردم که آزمون نرید مورد هجمه افراد جو زده قرار گرفتم که حالا یا حمله کردند مستقیم به خودم یا با نیش و کنایه سعی کردند از جواب منطقی دادن بهم طفره برند.
بنابراین بعنوان آخرین پستی که راجع به این قضیه آزمون رفتن و نرفتن در این انجمن می نویسم تمام موارد و بهانه هایی که یک ذهن شرطی شده نسبت به آزمون برای عدم ثبت نام در آزمون میاره رو آوردم و یکی یکی جواب دادم:

*1- میگن آزمون محرکی هست برای درس خواندن
*محرک شما برای درس خوندن، برای جا نزدن و ادامه دادن فقط و فقط انگیزه درونی که برای رسیدن به هدف داریدِ. در مسیر سخت و فرسایشی کنکور آزمون با کلیپ های عنگیزشی چه تفاوتی داره؟! همه اینها انگیزه های بیرونی محسوب میشند، من نمیگم انگیزه گرفتن از یک کلیپ سه دقیقه ای بده، ولی سوال من از شما این هست: دوام کدام بیشتره؟ " انگیزه حاصل از مشاهده کلیپ جشن فارغ التحصیلی دانشجویان رشته مورد علاقه تون " حداکثر چند ساعت روی روند درس خوندن شما اثر مثبت گذاشت؟ چه موقع فراموش شد؟ چه فایده کلی برای شما داشت؟ محرک درس خوندن شما اگر بخواد آزمونی مثل کانون، گزینه دو، گاج و ... باشه فقط کافیه یه آزمون نتیجه خراب شه، یا به بودجه نرسونید اون موقع دیگه هیچ محرکی برای ادامه درس خوندن ندارید چون مبنای کار رو از همون آزمون اول گذاشتید روی نتیجه آزمون (نتیجه گرایی بجای مسیر گرایی سمی که محصول فعالیت مشاورنماهایی هست که مبنای کار مشاوره شون رو آزمون های آزمایشی قرار میدن) من از شما این سوال رو دارم: چرا اگر قرار باشه آزمون بعد نتیجه خوبی نگیرید حفظ روحیه کنید و همچنان درس بخونید و تلاش کنید؟ اگر 6 تا آزمون پشت سرهم تراز تون روی 5200 بمونه برای آزمون هفتم چقدر تلاش می کنید تا نجات پیدا کنید؟!
*2-میگن سطح علمی مون رو می تونیم با آزمون بین رقبا بسنجیم
*بله با تقلب هایی که میشه قطعا می تونید سطح علمی خودتون رو بین رقبا بسنجید (کلیک کنید)
*3-میگن آزمون جامعه آماری خوبی داره و میتونیم بین رقبا مقایسه بشیم و رقابت کنیم
*جامعه آماری فاسد به هیچ درد مقایسه نمیخوره. حتی مشاورانی که خیلی روی آزمون دادن تاکید دارند خودشون به بچه های خودشون توصیه می کنند که با " خودتان " رقابت کنید و دست از سر تراز و رتبه و ... بردارید ! ولی همچنان ما عده ای رو می بینیم که از سر چشم و هم‌چشمی کورس تراز و رتبه راه میندازن و فکر می کنند این کار باعث تشویق بیشتر به درس خوندن بچه ها میشه :-)
*4-میگن نقاط ضعف مون رو آشکار میکنه
*اتفاقا این آزمون ها نقاط ضعف شما رو نشون نمیدن بلکه برعکس عمل می کنند! نقاط قوت شما رو پنهان می کنند. در واقع مباحثی که درشون تسلط خوبی دارید رو به صورت ضعف بهتون نشون میدن. حالا چطور؟ بعنوان مثال شما در فرجه دو هفته ای آزمون روند آموزش، تست زنی آموزشی، تثبیتی، سنجشی برای یکی از مباحث فیزیک (مثلا حرکت شناسی) رو از روی منبع درجه 1 و مناسبی که داری طی می کنی و آماده ای که بری سر جلسه و درصد بالایی فیزیک رو جواب بدی. ولی میدونی چی میشه؟ شخصی به اسم برادران یا مهندس x یا دکتر y پیدا میشه که تنها هدفی که از طراحی سوال داره 1- نزدن شما 2-کنجکاو شدن شما که طراح این سوال کیه؟! و نتیجتا 3-برندینگ هست. بنابراین شما داخل مباحث مربوطه که اتفاقا خیلی خوب مطالعه کردی و اگر همین الآن سر جلسه کنکور 3 تست بدن هر 3 تارو جواب میدی، هزاران مشکل و ایراد چرت پیدا می کنی و اینطوری تحریک میشی که بری سمت جمع کردن و خرید منابع تستی سنگین تر، شرکت در کلاس طراح سوال و ... به این صورت روند عادی و اتفاقا درست و اصولی خودت در یادگیری مباحث مختلف فیزیک هم قطع میشه و انقدر درگیر حواشی و تست هایی که شاید اصلا در کنکور مطرح نشند میشی که درصد کنکورت در این درس بشه 20 درصد و تست های روتین و ساده ای که مشابه کنکورهای سال های اخیر و تمرینات کتاب درسی داده شده رو هم نتونی درست حل کنی.
*5-میگن نحوه استفاده از مطالب رو یاد می گیریم
*سوال من از کسی که انتظار داره نحوه استفاده از مطالب رو با دو هفته یک بار شرکت در آزمون غیر استاندارد x یاد بگیره این هست: " یه کنکوری در طول یک سال مطالعه برای کنکور اگر هفته ای 700 تست از منابع مختلف حل کنه میتونه در طول یک سال کمه کم حدود 30-35 هزار تست در قالب های مختلف آموزشی، تسلط، سنجشی، جامع و ... حل کنه، یعنی شما معتقید که این 35 هزار تست برای یادگرفتن نحوه استفاده از مطالب کافی نیست ولی اون 2-3هزار تستی که در طول سال آزمون می دهید کافی و ضروریست؟! :-) "
*6-میگن با آزمون میزان تسلط مون رو می سنجیم
*مورد 4ام توضیح دادم. ضمن اینکه الآن سال 1401 ایم دیگه 20 سال پیش نیست که کتاب های کمک درسی و آزمون محور و آزمون های آنلاین و .... نایاب و کمیاب باشند. الآن خودت میتونی از مباحثی که خوندی آخر هفته ها از خودت آزمون بگیری و میزان تسلط ات رو مشخص کنی و به رفع ضعف ها و نواقص کارت بپردازی. اگر عرضه این کارو نداری چطور انتظار داری بتونی از برنامه سنگین آزمون x در طول دو-سه هفته یکی دو هزار تست حل کنی، شب های قبل ترش آزمون های مشابه پارسالش رو بذاری جلوت و از خودت آزمون بگیری و خلاصه کار هایی که تراز های بالای همون آزمون دارند انجام میدن رو بتونی که در برنامه ات اعمال کنی؟! واقعا فکر می کنی تویی که عرضه حل 20 تا تست سنجشی ته هفته از تابع رو نداری فکر کردی کشش این رو داری که هر هفته بری کانون یا آزمون x با سوالات به مراتب سخت تر و سنگنین تر از منابعی که معمولا دانش آموزان ضعیف و متوسط با اونها استارت می زنند روبرو شی؟ حالا که روبرو شدی و نتیجه هم غالبا خراب شد فکر می کنی تویی که قبل از ثبت نام آزمون خودت حال حوصله 20 تا تست هر جمعه رو نداشتی جا نمیزنی و ادامه میدی؟ خوش خیال کی بودی تو؟! 
*7-میگن شرایط کنکور شبیه سازی میشه واسمون
*شرایط کنکور یه صندلی، یه پاسخنامه با 2 تا دفترچه 1 و 2 که سوالاتش هیچ شباهتی به هیچ آزمون آزمایشی و ... نداره و همه تقریبا جدیده. شمایی که میخوای با شرکت در 4 تا آزمون مرحله ای شرایط کنکور رو شبیه سازی کنی واسه خودت سخت در اشتباهی چون اون رتبه 1 آزمون آزمایشی هم هر سال داره میگه کنکور شرایطش به کلی با این آزمون ها و کتاب ها و منابع فرق داشت. این آزمون ها، منابع چاپی و کلاس و ... همگی روند کلی پیشروی امسال خودشون رو میذارن روی سطح سختی و تیپ سوالات کنکور پارسال (نه امسال) و برای همین کسی که صرفا یه منبع رو اصل کار خودش قرار میده هرسال بیشترین ضرر رو میکنه. هیچ رتبه تک رقمی صرفا با یه آزمون x یا کتاب y نتونسته به درصد بالا برسه همه شون انواع اقسام سوالات رو دیدن و حل کردن اینه که وقتی از منابع شون میپرسی برای هر درس n تا کتاب و کلاس لیست میکنن.
*8-میگن مدیریت زمان رو یاد می گیریم
*مهارت آزمون دادن من از شما می پرسم: به چه درد یه دانش آموزی که هنوز حتی به 20-30 درصد تو هر درس در یک آزمون جامع مشابه کنکور نرسیده میخوره؟ مثلا شمایی که هنوز 4 تا سوال از هر 10 سوال فیزیک کنکور رو هم نمی تونید جواب بدید سرعت تست زنی به چه کارتون میاد؟ ترتیب پاسخگویی چطور؟ و ... پله به پله بایستی جلو بیاید. مراحل مختلفی باید طی بشه تا شما برای تست زمان دار آماده بشید ولی عملکرد اکثر دانش آموزان ناشی از تقلید کورکورانه از رتبه های برتر هر سال هست که از همون مهر ماه یا حتی تابستان تست ها رو زمان دار حل می کنند، بدون اینکه به این نکته توجه کافی داشته باشند که همان رتبه تک رقمی هم از تست آموزشی در هر مبحث کار خودش رو استارت زده و چون زودتر از شما شروع کرده لذا زودتر هم میتونه بره سمت تست زمان دار و سنجشی. مهارت مدیریت زمان اولا برای خیلی از دانش آموزان ضعیف و متوسط الآن نه تنها کاربردی براشون نداره بلکه صرفا باعث میشه وارد جو مریض کی بیشتر تست میزنه؟! کی سریع تر حل میکنه؟ کی روزی 400 تا تست میزنه؟ در نهایت وارد سیکل معیوب کمال گرایی بشند و شکست رو قبل از زور زدن و تلاش کردن از کسی که الآن به سطحی رسیده که تعداد تست زیادی بواسطه زمان دار / پوششی حل کردن میزنه بپذیرند. 
*9-میگن چه توجیهی بر رتبه های برتر (بویژه تک رقمی و دو رقمی) که آزمون دادن و قبول شدن دارید؟
*دوست عزیز به حرف رتبه های برتر کنکور گوش نکن! 
اولا تن خیلیاشون خرید فروش میشه در بازار کنکور / ثانیا شرایط اکثر اینها بسیار متفاوت از شما و طیف گسترده ای از دانش آموزانه، هر سال ما چند ده رتبه تک رقمی داریم که کار خاصی انجام دادند استفاده از تجربیات رتبه های تک رقمی مثل اینه که بخوایم برای افزایش کیفیت مدارس، آموزش و پرورش ایران رو با ژاپن مقایسه کنیم یا بخوایم برای بهبود فوتبال کشورمون از متد های فوتبال فرانسه و آلمان و برزیل و ... استفاده کنیم! از طرفی قبلا توضیح دادم شرایط و دیدگاه اون رتبه برتری که میاد کانون شرکت میکنه خیلی با شرایط و روندی که شما میخوای پیاده سازی کنی تا در آزمون موفق بشی فرق داره! کانون هر سال چندین مجرای ورودی داره که هزاران دانش آموز رو وارد سیستم خودش میکنه، اگر از هر 500 دانش آموز یکی شون به رتبه خوبی با کانون برسند شما دقت کافی به این موضوع دارید که 499 نفر دیگه (خیلی بیشتر از آمار قبولیه بفهمید دیگه) بدبخت شدن با همین آزمون؟ متوجه این هستید که همه این افراد سیاهی‌لشکر کنکور نبودند یا حداقل از همون اول سیاهی‌لشکر نبودند؟!
*10-میگن آزمون سوالات کنکور رو پیش بینی می کنه =)))))) سوالات کنکور شباهت زیادی به آزمون آزمایشی داره!
*مهمل بودن مورد دهم رو فقط پشت کنکوری میفهمه که ... (ادامه نمیدم خودتون برید ازشون بپرسید که چقدر سوالات کانون هر سال به کنکور نزدیک هست یا نیست:-))

----------


## نیلا_بانو

> دوست عزیز اینکه آزمون شرکت کنید یا نکنید و اینکه میتونید پا به پای آزمون پیش بیاید رو هیچ کس غیر از خودتون نمیتونه پیش بینی بهتری کنه. ولی اگر ذهن تون نسبت به این قضیه شرطی شده و بواسطه جنگ و دعوای درونی دچار پارادوکس های بسیار شدین لطف کنید ادامه حرف های من رو بخونید... 
> 
> من وقتی به بچه های ضعیف (و متوسطی که مطمئن هستند با آزمون قرار نیست پیشرفت کنند حالا بواسطه ساعت مطالعه پایین، سطح علمی نچندان خوب در پایه دهم و یازدهم و مشکلات دیگر) توصیه کردم که آزمون نرید مورد هجمه افراد جو زده قرار گرفتم که حالا یا حمله کردند مستقیم به خودم یا با نیش و کنایه سعی کردند از جواب منطقی دادن بهم طفره برند.
> بنابراین بعنوان آخرین پستی که راجع به این قضیه آزمون رفتن و نرفتن در این انجمن می نویسم تمام موارد و بهانه هایی که یک ذهن شرطی شده نسبت به آزمون برای عدم ثبت نام در آزمون میاره رو آوردم و یکی یکی جواب دادم:
> 
> *1- میگن آزمون محرکی هست برای درس خواندن
> *محرک شما برای درس خوندن، برای جا نزدن و ادامه دادن فقط و فقط انگیزه درونی که برای رسیدن به هدف داریدِ. در مسیر سخت و فرسایشی کنکور آزمون با کلیپ های عنگیزشی چه تفاوتی داره؟! همه اینها انگیزه های بیرونی محسوب میشند، من نمیگم انگیزه گرفتن از یک کلیپ سه دقیقه ای بده، ولی سوال من از شما این هست: دوام کدام بیشتره؟ " انگیزه حاصل از مشاهده کلیپ جشن فارغ التحصیلی دانشجویان رشته مورد علاقه تون " حداکثر چند ساعت روی روند درس خوندن شما اثر مثبت گذاشت؟ چه موقع فراموش شد؟ چه فایده کلی برای شما داشت؟ محرک درس خوندن شما اگر بخواد آزمونی مثل کانون، گزینه دو، گاج و ... باشه فقط کافیه یه آزمون نتیجه خراب شه، یا به بودجه نرسونید اون موقع دیگه هیچ محرکی برای ادامه درس خوندن ندارید چون مبنای کار رو از همون آزمون اول گذاشتید روی نتیجه آزمون (نتیجه گرایی بجای مسیر گرایی سمی که محصول فعالیت مشاورنماهایی هست که مبنای کار مشاوره شون رو آزمون های آزمایشی قرار میدن) من از شما این سوال رو دارم: چرا اگر قرار باشه آزمون بعد نتیجه خوبی نگیرید حفظ روحیه کنید و همچنان درس بخونید و تلاش کنید؟ اگر 6 تا آزمون پشت سرهم تراز تون روی 5200 بمونه برای آزمون هفتم چقدر تلاش می کنید تا نجات پیدا کنید؟!
> *2-میگن سطح علمی مون رو می تونیم با آزمون بین رقبا بسنجیم
> *بله با تقلب هایی که میشه قطعا می تونید سطح علمی خودتون رو بین رقبا بسنجید (کلیک کنید)
> ...


خیلی ممنونم که انقدر با حوصله پاسخ میدید
شما خیلی بیشتر از مشاورم به من کمک کردید
امیدوارم موفق باشید.

----------


## crazy_spirit

> دوست عزیز اینکه آزمون شرکت کنید یا نکنید و اینکه میتونید پا به پای آزمون پیش بیاید رو هیچ کس غیر از خودتون نمیتونه پیش بینی بهتری کنه. ولی اگر ذهن تون نسبت به این قضیه شرطی شده و بواسطه جنگ و دعوای درونی دچار پارادوکس های بسیار شدین لطف کنید ادامه حرف های من رو بخونید... 
> 
> من وقتی به بچه های ضعیف (و متوسطی که مطمئن هستند با آزمون قرار نیست پیشرفت کنند حالا بواسطه ساعت مطالعه پایین، سطح علمی نچندان خوب در پایه دهم و یازدهم و مشکلات دیگر) توصیه کردم که آزمون نرید مورد هجمه افراد جو زده قرار گرفتم که حالا یا حمله کردند مستقیم به خودم یا با نیش و کنایه سعی کردند از جواب منطقی دادن بهم طفره برند.
> بنابراین بعنوان آخرین پستی که راجع به این قضیه آزمون رفتن و نرفتن در این انجمن می نویسم تمام موارد و بهانه هایی که یک ذهن شرطی شده نسبت به آزمون برای عدم ثبت نام در آزمون میاره رو آوردم و یکی یکی جواب دادم:
> 
> *1- میگن آزمون محرکی هست برای درس خواندن
> *محرک شما برای درس خوندن، برای جا نزدن و ادامه دادن فقط و فقط انگیزه درونی که برای رسیدن به هدف داریدِ. در مسیر سخت و فرسایشی کنکور آزمون با کلیپ های عنگیزشی چه تفاوتی داره؟! همه اینها انگیزه های بیرونی محسوب میشند، من نمیگم انگیزه گرفتن از یک کلیپ سه دقیقه ای بده، ولی سوال من از شما این هست: دوام کدام بیشتره؟ " انگیزه حاصل از مشاهده کلیپ جشن فارغ التحصیلی دانشجویان رشته مورد علاقه تون " حداکثر چند ساعت روی روند درس خوندن شما اثر مثبت گذاشت؟ چه موقع فراموش شد؟ چه فایده کلی برای شما داشت؟ محرک درس خوندن شما اگر بخواد آزمونی مثل کانون، گزینه دو، گاج و ... باشه فقط کافیه یه آزمون نتیجه خراب شه، یا به بودجه نرسونید اون موقع دیگه هیچ محرکی برای ادامه درس خوندن ندارید چون مبنای کار رو از همون آزمون اول گذاشتید روی نتیجه آزمون (نتیجه گرایی بجای مسیر گرایی سمی که محصول فعالیت مشاورنماهایی هست که مبنای کار مشاوره شون رو آزمون های آزمایشی قرار میدن) من از شما این سوال رو دارم: چرا اگر قرار باشه آزمون بعد نتیجه خوبی نگیرید حفظ روحیه کنید و همچنان درس بخونید و تلاش کنید؟ اگر 6 تا آزمون پشت سرهم تراز تون روی 5200 بمونه برای آزمون هفتم چقدر تلاش می کنید تا نجات پیدا کنید؟!
> *2-میگن سطح علمی مون رو می تونیم با آزمون بین رقبا بسنجیم
> *بله با تقلب هایی که میشه قطعا می تونید سطح علمی خودتون رو بین رقبا بسنجید (کلیک کنید)
> ...


اگر میشه لطف کنید سوال منم جواب بدید.یکم بالاتر پرسیدم منتها جواب ندادید.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام؛ لطفاً اگه میشه من رو راهنمایی کنید.
> 
> دانش آموزی که از مهرماه وارد یازدهم میشه و دهم رو اصلا خوب نخونده چطوری باید پیش بره و جبران کنه؟(کلا اگر میشه لطف کنید یه نقشه راه کامل برای درس های اختصاصی و منابع بهم بگید)
> خودم قصد دارم زیست دهم رو در طول سال همگام با یازدهم پیش ببرم و فصل ۱ و ۲ شیمی دهم رو هم در بازه هایی مثل امتحانات نوبت اول، عید و... بخونم.


سلام ببخشید کمی دیر شد (اگر دقت کنی دیر به دیر میام انجمن و معمولا هم صبح ساعت 4 به بعد)
دوست عزیز
شما کاری به درس به درس خواندن و ... نداشته باش
اگر میخوای موفق بشی امسال ترکیبی مباحث پایه رو جلو بیار
مثلا کل مباحث جانوری و انسانی زیست پایه (1 تا 5 دهم و 1 تا 7 یازدهم)
بعدا برو سراغ گیاهی (6 و 7 دهم و 8 و 9 یازدهم)
از ریاضی کل مستقلات پایه رو از یه کتاب جامع (مثل خیلی سبز یا مهروماه یا آیکیو جامع یا ...) امسال جمع و جورش کن طوری که برای دوازدهمت صرفا تابع و مثلثات و حد و مشتق و کاربرد و  هندسه باقی بمونه بقیه مباحث رو امسال کنکوری درو کن (درسنامه یا فیلم بعدا تست زیاد و دوره و مرور فراوان) مستقلات چیان؟ مجموعه / الگو و دنباله / معادلات و نامعادلات / ریشه و توان (همون عبارات جبری) /درجه 2 / قدر مطلق و جز صحیح / هندسه تحلیلی (نه هندسه پایه) / نمایی و لگاریتم / آمار / شمارش و احتمال . این مباحث رو امسال به حد کمال برسون بین شون پیش نیاز های ریاضی هم هست که پایه سازی خوبی برات میشه کار کردنشون و دیگه از تابستون سال دیگه که رسما کنکوری میشی کلا فصل های زنجیره ای ریاضی که از دهم بگیر تا دوازدهم یه جای کتاب سر و کله شون پیدا میشه (مثل تابع و مثلثات و ...) که ماهیت ترکیبی تر دارن رو از همون تابستون از یه کتاب جامع میخونی و مسلط میکنی دیگه پیش نیاز ها و مستقلات پایه رو هم که اوکی کردی درد سر خاصی نداری . اگرم خواستی میتونی همین مستقلاتی که گفتم رو از ملاک پور یا هر دبیر دیگه ای فیلم ببینی و بعدا حسابی تست بزنی و اوکی کنی. بهرحال هزار تا مسیر مختلف برای مسلط شدن وجود داره ببین با کدوم راحت تری.

برای شیمی هم میتونی تمرکز امسالت رو بذاری روی یادگرفتن کل مسائل. یه کلاس مسئله بنویس یا پیدا کن داخل تلگرام یه نکته و تست اسماعیلی یا .... بشینی ببینی و بعدا از روی الگوی مسائل (جعفری) یا حالا مسائل خیلی سیز یا حتی مینی گاج بشینی مسائل رو انقدر تست بزنی تا اوکی شه. در کنار مسائل سعی کن یه سری مفاهیم مهم تر و پیش نیاز رو هم اگر از دهم خوب بلد نشدی حالا براش کار ویژه کنی مثلا اگر داخل لوویس تعطیلی امسال دیگه وقت بگذار قشنگ صفر تا صدش رو یاد بگیر و ... ولی تمرکز کنی روی مسائل بد نیست و مسائل پایه که تموم شد به مسائل دوازدهم هم یه نوکی بزن و مثلا حداقل یه آموزش ببین و تستای کنکورش رو حل بزن تا برای سال دیگه وقتی خواستی آزمون شرکت کنی و آزمون به صورت فصل به فصل جلو اومد دیگه مشکل خاصی نداشته باشی و بری صرفا تست بزنی و حفظیات و مفاهیم رو در کنار مسائل از روی کتاب درسی یا درسنامه و ... همراه با آزمون اوکی کنی . ماهیت فصل های کتاب های شیمی نظام جدید اینطوریه که شما داخل هر فصل یه نوکی به تمام مباحث مهم میزنی ولی نظام قدیم اینطوری بود که هر فصل قشنگ یه مبحث اصلی (مثلا پیوند ها یا جدول یا شیمی آلی و ...) رو آورده بود و هرکی فصل به فصل جلو میومد انگار داره مبحث به مبحث یاد میگیره اصلا شیمی چیه و وقتی به دوران جمع بندی می رسیدیم معمولا کلاس ها و همایش های جمع بندی استاد ها سبک جزوه شون مثل کتاب های نظام جدید بود که مثلا جزوه 1 ترکیبی بود شامل استو و تعادل و شیمی آلی و ... پس دانش آموز نظام جدید اگر میخواد از پایه شیمی خودش رو بسازه بهتره اول یه سری پیش نیاز ها رو اوکی کنه ، بره استو و مسائل شیمی رو جداگانه ولی زنجیروار بخونه بیاد جلو و بعدا سال کنکورش فصل به فصل همراه با آزمون جلو بیاره تا اون حالت ترکیبی بودن و جمع بندی طور بودن نظام قدیم براش در مرحله دوم اجرا شه.

برای فیزیک هم شما یه فیزیک یازدهم قشنگ ببندی مطمئن باش سال کنکور از هزار جهت خیلی راحتی. فیزیک یازدهمی که از هر فصلش کمه کم 300-400 تست خوب مخلوط کنکور و تالیفی ساده و سخت زده و تحلیل کرده باشی. اگرم کار اضاف تر خواستی کنی به نظرم وقتی مغناطیس و القا تموم شد حمله کن به فصل 3 و 4 دوازدهم و مثلا قبل شروع تابستون یا حتی کمی بعدترش این دو فصل (یعنی نوسان و موج و اتمی و هسته ای از 12) رو یه پیش خوانی درحد مطالعه درسنامه و حل تستای کنکورش داشته باش. فیزیک 10 واقعا سال کنکور نمیتونه زیاد یقه تو بگیره . حداقل چیزی که میدونم اینه که ترس یه کنکوری از فصل 1 و 2 فیزیک 11 خیلی بیشتر از فشار و گرمای فیزیک 10 هست و تقریبا فیزیک پایه 11 قربانی بیشتری میگیره. یه راه دیگه هم اینه که کلا شما برای فیزیک هم بری یه سالیانه جامع ثبت نام کنی یا ببینی که کار هر کسی نیست و خب ممکنه آسیب بزنه به روند عادیت. پس تصمیم باخودت ببین چجور راحت تری همون کار رو بکن.

یه نکته هم دلم نیومد نگم (چون خودم ازش ضربه خوردم)
ببین کلاس ثبت نام کردن (کار ندارم کلاس جامع، یازدهم و ...) یه سری اصول و شروط داره شما اگر این اصول رو رعایت نکنی و همینطور دیمی بیای یه کلاس ثبت نام کنی (مخصوصا حضوری که ضربه اصلی رو وارد میکنه بهت) و توجهی نداشته باشی به تایم خالی هفته ات ، به اینکه اصلا دقت کنی میرسی همراه باهاش جلو بیای یا برات بی فایده است میتونه کاری باهات کنه که سال دوازدهم کلا نابود بشی. ببین من سال سوم که بودم(میشه همون یازدهم شما) رفتم یه کلاس زیست جامع و شیمی جامع ثبت نام کردم یعنی کلاس آمادگی کنکوری که 10 و 11 و 12 رو کامل تدریس میکرد. تا آبان و آذر خیلی خوب بود برام و پا به پای دبیر جلو اومدم ترازام همه 6500 به بالا. ولی از دی به بعد قشنگ پاشیدم. چرا؟ چون تایم هفتگیم دیگه کلا پر شده بود از مدرسه و کلاس کنکور و کلاس زبان ! کلا میخواستم واسه آزمون برنامه بچینم خودم خندم میگرفت چون کلا شاید 10-15 ساعت در هفته خالی داشتم که واسه آزمون بخونم. حالا چرا این اتفاق رخ داد؟ ببین اون دبیر **** دروغ گو که میگه من تا اسفند براتون کل درسارو تموم میکنم اولا که تا اسفند تموم نمیکنه (خیلیاشون تا اردیبهشت هم طول میدن) این هیچ . تازه از دی به بعد معمولا بهمن و اسفند و فروردین چون پروازاشون لغو میشه یا مریض میشن یا کلا اول سال انقدر کند پیش میرن تا ثبت نامی هاشون بیشتر بشه و دلایل دیگه میان از دی به بعد تا دسته هر هفته جبرانی میذارن. مثلا دو جلسه 4-5 ساعته بصورت همایش میگه بلند شید بیاید کلاس تا خودمون رو برسونیم به برنامه. اینطوری تو میمونی و تایمی که سر کلاس چرت میزنی و مدرسه و آزمونی که نوشتی و... دهنت واقعا سرویس میشه و کلا هیچ بازدهی نمیگیری نه از کلاسی که داری میری نه از آزمونی که شرکت میکنی نه حتی از مدرسه. پس حواست باشه داری چیکار میکنی و وقتی خواستی منبعی کلاسی چیزی اضاف کن تمام این موارد رو در نظر بگیر و الکی نیا منبع اضاف کن.سال یازده اگه درست جلو بیاد سال بعدش نمیگم راحت تری ولی خب خیلی کارت پیش افتاده و با استرس کمتری میتونی خودتو برسونی برعکسش هم ممکنه. اگه سال 11 گند بزنی احتمال اینکه سال 12 هم گند بخوره بالاست و الی آخر (یهو به خودت میای میبینی پشت کنکوری شدی)

----------


## .miracle.

*Up*

----------


## Gord_Afarid

آپ

----------

